# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Πείτε τις φοβίες σας!!

## a_friend

Όλοι έχουμε και από μια (ή περισσότερες) φοβίες!!
Εγώ φοβάμαι τον πολύ κόσμο σε κλειστά μέρη! Μάλλον όχι ακριβώς φοβάμαι, απλά νιώθω οτι έχω πολύ μικρό χώρο για μένα και θέλω να φύγω.. Πολλές φορές περιμένω το επόμενο λεωφορείο ή μετρό αν είναι γεμάτα κόσμο!! Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν είναι αγοραφοβία, γιατί το αντιμετωπίζω εύκολα..

Πείτε τις δικές σας φοβίες!  :Wink:

----------


## kostas23

Kalispera sou a_friend.
Min anyshxeis den pasxeis apo agorafobia....

Egw mikroteros eixa pollous fobous kai fobies alla megalwnontas ematha na tis katapolemw

To symantikotero einai i prolipsi kai i antimetwpisi...

Think possitive...:P

----------


## Kelly

Φοβάμαι τις περιόδους μοναξιάς...Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ ν\'αντέξω για πολύ διάστημα έτσι...

Φοβάμαι τις άσχημες σκέψεις που κάνω γιατί με οδηγούν σε καταστάσεις που δε μ΄αρέσουν....

----------


## olga_soul

Από φοβίες...να φάνε και οι κότες...... Τα δικά μου κατάλοιπα φοβιών παρόλο την αγωγή με τα seroxat 8 χρόνια τώρα είναι 1) φοβία του να μιλάω μπροστά σε κοινό, 2) φοβία να είμαι στο μετρό, 3) φοβία στο σινεμά χωρίς να αντιμετωπίζω άλλου τύπου κλειστοφοβίες, 4) φοβία να κάνω μακρινό ταξίδι μόνη μου.
Έχω αντιμετωπίσει βέβαια αποτελεσματικά ένα σωρρό άλλες και ευελπιστώ κάποια στιγμή να βρω τα αίτια και για όσες έχουν μείνει για να τις εκμηδενίσω.

----------


## a_friend

Φοβία στο σινεμά; Χμ.. Πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό!!

----------


## ΕΙΡΗΝΗ

Εγώ σαστίζω με τον πολύ κόσμο που πάει κι έρχεται σε ανοιχτούς χώρους όπως πανηγύρια, αγορές, εκθέσεις κλπ...

----------


## kostas23

Ο μεγαλύτερος φόβος είναι να μη γνωρίζεις τον εαυτό σου...

----------


## gog_magog

Φοβαμαι με το τι θα κανω αργοτερα που πρεπει να παω απο μια δουλεια, στην οποια ειχα περασει απο συνεντευξη και τωρα με ξαναπηραν τηλεφωνο... Κλαψ... Αγχος

----------


## gog_magog

Και γενικοτερα, οπως και η Danay νομιζω, φοβαμαι το σκοταδι...

----------


## kostas23

φοβάμαι τις γυναίκες βιαστές,που θέλουν να σου πιουν το αίμα,μέχρι να σε ξεκάνουν σωματικά.....

...Τις αντιμετωπίζω όμως κάθε πανσέλινο που γίνομαι λυκάνθρωπος...

----------


## kostas23

afroditi blepw symfwneis kai esy....

----------


## kostas23

Aφτό λέω και εγώ,διότι αν δεν μπορείς να το αποφύγεις,τουλαχιστον απόλαυσέ το.....

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω εχω τη φοβια μη γινω ρεζιλι γενικα.

----------


## olga_soul

Αφροδίτη στην περίπτωση του Νίκου ίσως είναι πιο σύνθετο και η συμπεριφορά παρουσιάζει διακυμάνσεις και μάλλον ήδη το γνωρίζει από τα βιώματα και τις εμπειρίες του. Απλώς φαντάζομαι δημοσίευσε μία από τις διάφορες εσώψυχες ενοχλήσεις του. Ε Νικόλα μου?

----------


## nikigirl18

Εγω εχω κοινωνικη φοβια και φοβια με τους πολυ κλειστους χωρους

----------


## gus1973

Κοινωνική φοβία, υψοφοβία

----------


## berg

φοβαμαι η επομενη γυναικα που θα κανο σχεση να μην ειναι σαν την προηγουμενη

----------


## coma

κι όμως Αφροδίτη υπάρχει μία άποψη που λέει ότι ερωτευόμαστε πάντα το ίδιο άτομο......

----------


## a_friend

> _Originally posted by berg_
> φοβαμαι η επομενη γυναικα που θα κανο σχεση να μην ειναι σαν την προηγουμενη


Δηλαδή πως ήταν η προηγούμενη;

----------


## thercities

υπαρχει μονο μια γυναικα με πολλα προσωπα....
η προτροπη του δαιμονα στον Ιησου, στον τελευταιο πειρασμο, για να κοιμηθει με τη μαρθα τηναδερφη της μαριας και του λαζαρου αφου ο Ιησους ειχε ηδη 2 παιδια με τη Μαρια και πριν ειχε παντρευτει τη Μαγδαληνη.

----------


## a_friend

> _Originally posted by thercities_
> υπαρχει μονο μια γυναικα με πολλα προσωπα....
> η προτροπη του δαιμονα στον Ιησου, στον τελευταιο πειρασμο, για να κοιμηθει με τη μαρθα τηναδερφη της μαριας και του λαζαρου αφου ο Ιησους ειχε ηδη 2 παιδια με τη Μαρια και πριν ειχε παντρευτει τη Μαγδαληνη.


ʼσχετο

----------


## Adzik

:Smile: 

...φοβαμαι ...
..πιεζομαι οταν καποιεσ φωρες βρισκομαι σε παρα πολυ κοσμο...και δεν μπορω να φυγω... μου ερχεται να κλαψω ..να φωναξω ..η να αρχησω να τρεχω σαν τρελη...

...φοβαμαι ...πως δεν θα βρω καποιον να με θελει πραγματικα γι αυτο που ειμαι... να μ αγαπησει ... και να τον αγαπησω απολυτα... και απολυτα ειλικρινα ..πως δεν θα κανω ποτε κανεναν απολυτα ευτυχισμενο.. και δεν θα βρω κι εγω το αλλο μου μισο...
.. φοβαμαι πως δεν θα μπορεσω ποτε να συμβιβαστω με διθεν φιλιεσ και γνωριμιεσ .. και με ..μετρια συναισθηματα... με χλιαρεσ αγαπεσ.... ..και πως θα μεινω τελικα μονη...

----------


## Adzik

..πως ..οση κι αν ειμαι.. οποια κι αν ειμαι.. δεν θα ειμαι ποτε αρκετη.... για εκεινον που θα αγαπω πιο πολυ κι απο την ψυχη μου...

----------


## αντωνης25

εγω γενικα δεν εχω φοβιες...ενα πραγμα φοβαμαι ομως και τρεμω!!!μηπως δεν μπορω να κανω παιδια!!!και αμα κανω μην τυχων και παρουν την προδιαθεση για καμια καταθλιψη κτλ κτλ.θελω πολυ να εχουν ισσοροπημενη ψυχοσυνθεση

----------


## weird

φοβάμαι να μεγαλώσω, φοβάμαι το φόβο, φοβάμαι το να με αγαπούν. Επίσης κάνω διάφορες τρελές σκέψεις του στυλ, τι θα gίνει αν θέλω να τσιρίκσω στη μέση ενός μαθήματος η ενω βλέπω σινεμά, αν θελήσο να βγω απο το καράβι οταν τακσιδεύει η απο το αεροπλένο? αν αρχίσω να βρίζω κάποιον όταν με έχει κάνει εξω φρενών κτλ...βέβαια να σας πω οτι αναγνωρίζω οτι το μυαλό μου παίζει παιχνίδια οπότε δεν αφήνω αυτές τις σκεψεις να επηρεάσουν τη συμπεριφορά μου, ταξιδευω, πάω σινεμά και μάλιστα με ευχαρίστηση.
ΠΙστεύω οτι καταπιέζομαι, δεν έχω γνωρίσει το μέσα μου αλλά και τον κόσμο, δε διοχετέυω τη σκεψη μου σε πιο δημιουργικά πράγματα κι έτσι έχω αυτό το αποτέλεσμα  :Smile:

----------


## thercities

ΔΑΝΑΥ ΓΕΙΑ χαρα, δεν τα ειπα εγω αυτα ο καζαντζακης τα εγραψε στον τελευταιο πειρασμο. δεν ηταν θεολογικη ερμηνεια αλλα απλα λογοτεχνικη μεταφραση των παθων του Χριστου, σαν θεαΑνθρωπος, η παλη της ανθρωπινης και θεικης φυσης του, τεσπα το αφηνω εδω γιατι το αρχικο τοπικ δεν εχει σχεση με αυτο. απλα το εγραψα σα συνεχεια καπιου αλλου ποστ που ελεγε οτι ερωτευομαστε το ιδιο προσωπο η κατι τετοιο. χαιρετω

----------


## thercities

γαιτι οπως ειπα και πριν 2 λεπτα δαναυ, καπιος εγραπσε στο τοπικ αυτο οτι ερωτευομαστε συνηθως το ιδιο ατομο!!!!1 και νομιζω οτι αυτο το αποφθεγμα απο τον καζαντζακη δηλωνει το ιδιο πραγμα ειπισης καπιος αλλος αναφερε κατι σχετικα με το οτι φοβατε μην η επομενη σχεση του δεν η ειναι ιδια με την προηγουμενη, επισης αν το παρουμε και ψιλοφρουδικα οι αντρες τεινουν να ερωτετυονται γυναικες που θυμιζουν τισ μητερες τους και οι γυναικες το αντιστοιχο. τεσπα οπως και πριν το αφηνω εδω αν θες να το κουβεντιασουμε ανοιξε αλλο τοπικ. οκ????? φανκσ φανκσ

----------


## vacaloca

Δεν φοβούμαι τίποτα.... 
Δεν ελπίζω τίποτα.... 
Είμαι ελεύθερος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!

Νίκος Καζαντζάκης

----------


## αντωνης25

χα χα χα χα χα χα χα καλο!!!!

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  weird..αμα σου πω πωσ οοολεσ αυτεσ τισ σκεψεισ τισ εχω κανει κι εγω πολλεσ φωρεσ.... και φαντασου.. εγω εκτονωνομαι κι ολασ.. κανω ερωτα, ζωγραφιζω.. ασχολουμαι με ωραια και ευχαριστα πραγματα... αλλα μου βγαινει αλλιωσ.. εχω παντα τασεισ φυγησ.. απο παντου.... απο τισ δουλειεσ... τισ καφετεριες.. τα μπαρακια.. τισ σχεσεισ....
..την πραγματικοτητα...  :Smile:

----------


## αντωνης25

κανεις ερωτα ε?χμμμμ....ενδιαφερον αυτο.

----------


## Adzik

λολ...αχ Αντωνη μου.. πονηρουλη...(Αντρες)...χαχαχα ... :Smile:  :Smile:  ...

γιατι εσυ δεν κανεις? :P

----------


## αντωνης25

ποιος δεν κανει...φυσικα και κανω.αλλα απο το ιντερνετ δεν το εχω κανει....χε χε

----------


## Adzik

χεχεχε.. :Smile:  ...

----------


## Adzik

..ααα.. ξερετε τι θυμήθηκα?.. θυμήθηκα ενα παράξενο αγχος που εχω... οποτε μπαίνω σε μεγαλες βιβλιοθήκες με δεκάδες τοίχους γεμάτους βιβλια (κατι που απο παντα λάτρευα).. με πιάνει ενα περίεργο καθαρα σωματικό αγχος (μια και ψυχικά με ηρεμούν οι βιβλιοθήκες) ..και παντα το πρώτο 10 λεπτο ..πρεπει να τρεξω στη τουαλέτα... χαζο ε?.... :Smile:  :Smile:  ...βεβαια κατι τετοιο με πιανει και πριν απο καποιο σημαντικο ραντεβου..συνεντευξη κλπ... :P

----------


## just_38

ειναι μαιος, ερχεται ο ιουνιους, αυγουστος κλπ και παλι ο επομενος μαιος....
αναρωτιεμαι το τελος ποτε θα ερθει?
δεν υπαρχει προοπτικη ....στοχος...
τι μπορει να κανει κανεις για αυτο?
ασχετο ε? με ολα αυτα που προαναφερατε

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa2

just 38,δεν ξέρω σε τι επίπεδο αναφέρεσαι όταν λες πως δεν υπάρχει προοπτική,στόχος.Σε προσωπικό ή κοινωνικό!ʼν εννοείς σε προσωπικό,μήπως εσύ δεν έχεις βάλει κάποιους στόχους στη ζωή σου ή για τους x,y λόγους δεν μπόρεσες να τους πραγματοποιήσεις!ʼν εννοείς σε κοινωνικό,τότε θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου!Ένας στόχος που όλοι θα μπορούσαμε(αλλά δεν θέλουμε) να θέσουμε,θα ήταν να προσπαθήσουμε,ο καθένας ξεχωριστά,να βελτιώσουμε τον εαυτό μας.Να καλυτερέψουμε σαν άνθρωποι!Ξέρω οτι είναι κοινότυπο και ακούγεται κάπως χαζό στη εποχή που ζούμε αλλά το αποτέλεσμα θα έχει θετικό αντίκτυπο στην κοινωνία.Πιστέυω πως και μόνο η προσπάθεια,ανεξαρτήτως αποτελέσματος,θα μας κάνει τουλάχιστον να νοιώσουμε καλύτερα!

Φιλικά,
Χρύσα

----------


## αντωνης25

μηπως οταν εισαι στα βαθεια τα κανεις πανω σιυ adzik?χε χε χε...ετσι εξηγηται αυτο τεκνον μου.

----------


## Adzik

.. :P ...

----------


## pepe

για μενα υπάρχει μόνο μία φοβία...αυτή της υγείας και κατ επέκταση του θανάτου

πιστεύω απ εδώ ξεκινούν όλες οι άλλες για μένα που μπορώ να τις χαρακτηρίσω ως υποφοβίες

ετσι όταν με πιάνει το παθολογικό μου άγχος σε συνδυασμό με τα σωματικά συμπτώματα (τσιμπιές, πόνος στην καρδιά, αίσθημα ότι πηδάνε κάποιοι παλμοί μου κλπ.) φοβάμαι για έμφραγμα. και φοβάμαι ότι και θανατηφόρο να μην είναι θα καταστρέψει όλη τη ζωή μου...νοσοκομεία ...γιατροί..κατάθλιψη μήπως ξαναγίνει κλπ κλπ.....

Με αυτή τη φοβία σαν αφετηρία φοβάμαι

α. μήπως μου συμβεί κάπου δημόσια και σε παρέες μόλις μου ρθει η σκέψη θέλω να φύγω να πάω σπίτι αμέσως
β. μήπως μου συμβεί κάπου και δε μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς...έτσι πχ τρέμω πλέον τα αεροπλάνα, να πάω κάποιο μακρινό ταξίδι ή και κάποιες φορές να είμαι εντελώς μόνος μου σε βόλτα ψώνια κλπ.
γ. σε κάθε τσιγάρο που κάνω γιατί σκέφτομαι τις επιπτώσεις του
δ. όταν ακούω στην τηλεόραση για εμφράγματα ..εγκεφαλικά ή σε συγγενείς και γνωστούς για αρρώστιες...ακόμα αγχώνομαι όταν ακούω σειρήνα ασθενοφόρου σκεπτόμενος ότι θα μπορούσα να είμαι εγώ μέσα
ε. ότι και τίποτα να μην έχω τώρα με τόσο άγχος και φοβία σίγουρα θα αποκτήσω αφού το άγχος έπιβαρύνει την υγεία.... κλείνοντας ή ανοίγοντας έτσι τον φαύλο - κύκλο 

όλα αυτά τα ωραία!

----------


## pepe

danay 
είναι μεγάλο θέμα....ο θάνατος και η ζωή μετά θάνατον....

η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι μετά θάνατον είναι ακριβώς όπως και προ της γεννήσεως του ανθρώπου..αυτό λέει η λογική...η δική μου. Δηλάδή όπως δεν ένιωθε κάποιος ...δεν υπήρχε πριν γεννηθεί έτσι θα είναι και αφού πεθάνει.
πιστεύω ότι επιχείρημα σ αυτό αποτελεί το ότι η ψυχή, το συναίσθημα, η αίσθηση της οντότητας αλλά ακόμα και του ονείρου ή της παραίσθησης, συνυπάρχει μόνο με τη λειτουργία των αισθητήριων φυσικών μας οργάνων και κυρίως των νευρώνων του εγκεφάλου. Έτσι πχ άνθρωποι που επέστρεψαν από πραγματικό χρόνιο κώμα επειδή ακριβώς τα όργανά τους σ αυτή την περίοδο είχαν νεκρωθεί, δηλώνουν ότι δεν ένιωθαν την οποιαδήποτε οντότητα ούτε σαν σώμα ούτε σαν πνεύμα ή ψυχή κλπ... 

Για μένα η μετά θάνατον ζωή και η αθανασία της ψυχής υπάρχει αλλά πρόκειται για μεταφορική έννοια...δεν υφίσταται ως συνέχεια με κάποια άλλη άυλη μορφή...αλλά υφίσταται και συνεχίζει να ζει ανάμεσα στους λοιπούς ζώντες .... 

Εννοώ ότι η μεταθανάτια ψυχή κάποιου δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά η ανάμνησή της ζωής και των πράξεων του στους υπόλοιπους ζώντες....η οποία μπορεί πχ να παραδειγματίσει....να συμβουλέψει.....να δώσει έναυσμα για συνέχεια κάποιου επιτεύγματος...ονείρου κλπ...ή πχ αν ήταν κακή (ψυχή) να κάνει πάλι όλα τα παραπάνω αλλά με την αρνητική τους έννοια. 
Και πραγματικά πρόκειται για μία μεταφορική έννοια συνέχισης της ζωής αν σκεφτείς ότι πάνω στις ψυχές (δηλ. το βίο, τα θέλω, τα όνειρα, τα επιτεύγματα κλπ κλπ) των αποθανόντων συνεχίζει να υπάρχει η ανθρωπότητα...αλλά πρόκειται για συνέχεια ζωής της ανθρωπότητας και όχι του ανθρώπου που φεύγει. 
Έτσι πιστεύω ότι μεταφορικά οι θρησκείες προτρέπουν στον έντιμο βίο και στην παράδοση μίας αγνής ψυχής όχι για να συνεχίσει να ζεί κάπου άυλα η ψυχή αυτού που φεύγει, αλλά για να συνεχίσει να πορεύεται και να ζει η ανθρωπότητα με ορθά πρότυπα.

ʼσχετα όμως με τα παραπάνω έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο όταν λες ότι όποιος σκέφτεται συνέχεια το θάνατο χάνει τη ζωή.

----------


## gorgi

ΜΕ ΤΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ? Ο ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΦΟΒΟΣ

----------


## Adzik

..καποιες φωρες οταν ημουν πολυ πολυ μικρουλα και ξυπνουσα το βραδυ οταν τυχαινε να ειμαι μονη στο σπιτι... κοιταζα το ταβανι μεσα στο αχνο σκοταδι... καπου καπου περνουσαν καπου εξω μακρια αυτοκινητα..και εφερναν σκιες στο ταβανι.. με τα φωτα τους... ..εκλεγα... καθε σκια ..καθε παλτο.. ρουχο ακουμπισμενο στα επιπλα ..ηταν για μενα κι ενας επιπλεον φοβος... ..αποκοιμιωμουν κλαμενη... κι ερχοταν το λυτροτικο πρωι.. με το φως του...

----------


## Joker

Χεχε και εγώ θυμάμαι όταν ήμουν μικρός έβλεπα τα ρούχα που ήταν κρεμασμένα στον τοίχο και νόμιζα ότι κάποιος τύπος ήταν στην γωνία και παρακολουθούσε. Έλεγα στους γονείς μου να ανοίγουν το φως, έβλεπα ότι δεν ήταν τίποτα αλλά μόλις ξανάκλειναν πάλι τα ίδια :P Αλλά και μέχρι το λύκειο κοιμόμουν με ανοιχτή την πόρτα και ένα μικρό φως αναμμένο. Και σκεφτόμουν πως θα μπορούσα να μένω μόνος το βράδυ όταν γίνω φοιτητής. Ε και μετά ως φοιτητής είχα μια μικρή λαμπίτσα αλλά μετά με ενοχλούσε και την έβγαζα. Και τώρα δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ αν δεν έχει απόλυτο σκοτάδι ( εκτός αν νυστάζω παααάρα πολύ).

Ο φόβος για το ύψος είναι τόσο συνηθισμένος που νομίζω δεν αξίζει να τον αναφέρουμε καν :P Εκτός αν είναι σε υπερβολικό βαθμό...

----------


## Adzik

...να πω .. να πω...??:P ..εφταιγε ο τιτανικος και ο ατιμος ο Di caprio...:P

----------


## τι-ποτέ

τι παράξενο!
όταν είμουνα μικρή, κι ο αδελφός μου, δυο χρόνια μεγαλύτερος, φοβόταν το σκοτάδι ή να μείνει μόνος του, εγώ παρίστανα τον καμπόσο (δηλαδή την καμπόσα) και διεκδικούσα να μένω μόνη μου.
όταν έμενα μόνη μου, σήκωνα βαριά πράματα, ώστε σε περίπτωση που ερχόταν κλέφτης, να μπορώ να του πετάξω τίποτα στο κεφάλι!:P:P
άρα μάλλον φοβόμουνα, μα το ξεπερνούσα.
πριν μερικά χρόνια αρρώστησα ξαφνικά και μάλλον βαριά (τελικά τη γλύτωσα) και φοβήθηκα το θάνατο. τότε ήθελα να μου βαστά κάποιος το χέρι, όποιος κι αν ήταν αυτός...
γενικά, είναι σαν (ΣΑΝ) να μη φοβάμαι.
μ\' αρέσει να βλέπω. να βαστάς τα μάτια ανοιχτά είναι ένας τρόπος να εξορκίζεις το φόβο.
...

----------


## Ifigeneia24

Η δικη μου φοβια..δε ξερω ακομη και τωρα πως ξεκινησε,αλλα με βασανιζει καιρο τωρα και δε εχω καταφερει να την αντιμετωπισω.Με βασανιζει καθημερινα..
Εχω φοβια για την οδηγηση με το αυτοκινητο που πηρα εδω και αρκετους μηνες.
Αν δεν εχω καποιον διπλα μου,δε νιωθω ασφαλης νιωθω οτι θα σκοτωθω,οτι θα κανω ζημια σε αλλον ανθρωπο ή αμαξι.
Αποτελεσμα να εχω αμαξι και για τις μετακινησεις μου να παιρνω ταξι..λεωφορειο.
Οι δικοι μου δειχνουν κατανοηση αλλα καπου αναρωτιουνται τι συμβαινει.
Το διπλωμα δεν το πηρα ευκολα και το εχω εδω και 4 χρονια,αμαξι στην οικογενεια δεν υπηρχε ποτε και κανεις δε ξερει να οδηγει.
Οταν συναντω στο δρομο τον δασκαλο οδηγησης και με ρωταει για το αμαξι,ντρεπομαι και του λεω οτι ειναι ολα καλα.
Και απο μεσα μου κατηγορω τον εαυτο μου,νιωθω αχρηστη και αβοηθητη.Μου ελεγαν να το παιρνω το αμαξι μονη μου σε κοντινες αποστασεις σε ωρες ησυχιας κτλ.ομως δε τολμω να το κανω.Δε ξερω πως να το αντιμετωπισω πια..και δε το αντεχω πλεον.Στηριζομαι πολυ στους αλλους.. :Frown: 
Εχω επισης φοβια με το σκοταδι,τις κατσαριδες και με το θανατο και τις αρρωστιες.Τα 2 πρωτα δεν ειναι σε υπερβολικο βαθμο σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα.
Θα ηθελα να μην υπηρχαν..ολες αυτες..αλλα πως?  :Frown:

----------


## olga_soul

Σας ανέφερα ήδη τί με φοβίζει, αλλά μάλλον ήρθε η στιγμή να σας αναφέρω και ποιοί με φοβούνται...

Με φοβούνται ..οι κατσαρόλες της κουζίνας μου!!!!!!!! Μόλις με βλέπουν κυριολεκτικά εξαφανίζονται.....

Υπονοούν μήπως κάτι για τη μαγειρική μου ικανότητα και δεν το έχω καταλάβει???


lol

----------


## a_friend

Ifigeneia24 δεν μπορώ να σου πώ κάτι άλλο πέρα από τα τετριμμένα! Να πάρεις το αυτοκίνητο για μικρές αποστάσεις και σιγά σιγά να το συνηθήσεις.. Αλλά αυτό στο έχουν ήδη πεί και δεν έλυσε το πρόβλημα!! Ξέρεις τι πιστεύω; Οτι μπορούμε να να ξεπεράσουμε τις φοβίες μας όταν μας τύχει κάτι πιο σημαντικό και σοβαρό! Για παράδειγμα αν χρειαστεί να μεταφέρεις κάποιον στο νοσοκομείο ας πούμε για κάτι σοβαρό, να δεις που δεν θα σκεφθείς καθόλου τη φοβία σου με το αυτοκίνητο. Για αυτό το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να μην πιέζεσαι. Συνέχισε να κάνεις οτι σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα και ίσως κάποτε να φτιάξουν όλα! Έτσι και αλλιώς ένα αυτοκίνητο λιγότερο στην Αθήνα, δεν είναι κάτι τόσο άσχημο!!  :Wink:

----------


## Ifigeneia24

Αγαπητε a_friend,σ\'ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου..
Εχεις δικιο σε ο,τι ειπες και εγω το εχω σκεφτει αυτο.Και μου εχει τυχει κατι παρομοιο οχι τοσο σοβαρο βεβαια,και ειδικα σε μια δυσκολη κατασταση ειναι που δεν μπορω με τιποτα να το πιασω το αμαξι..γιατι αυτη η πιεση που μου δημιουργειται λογω της επειγουσας καταστασης,το αγχος διπλασιαζεται και γινομαι απροσεκτη στην οδηγηση και οδηγουμαι σε πανικο.Οποτε σε εκεινη την περιπτωση απλα καλεσα ταξι και \"ελυσα\" το προβλημα!  :Frown:  
Ντρεπομαι να ζητω διαρκως απο φιλους να ερχονται μαζι μου,για να νιωθω καλα.Δε θα τους εχω παντα κοντα μου.
Και ενας λογος που απερριψα μια δουλεια ηταν γιατι ηταν μακρια και δεν ειχε αλλη συγκοινωνια και επρεπε να πηγαινω με το αμαξι μου,χωρις να εχω εναλλακτικη λυση.
Αυτο με τρομαξε λιγο..γιατι μαλλον σοβαρευει η κατασταση.
Ξερω πως ολα ειναι μες το μυαλο μου..
Νιωθω πως αν ειμαι μονη μου και μου τυχει κατι απροσμενο δε θα τα βγαλω περα στην οδηγηση.
Δε μενω στην Αθηνα..σε ενα μεγαλο νησι μενω οπου η συγκοινωνια ειναι πολυ χαλια..δυστυχως.
 :Frown:

----------


## a_friend

Μήπως σου έχει τύχει ποτέ κάποια ατύχημα με το αυτοκίνητο ή σε κάποιο δικό σου πρόσωπο; Ήταν έκανες μαθήματα οδήγησης δεν φοβόσουν;

----------


## Ifigeneia24

a_friend,οταν ημουν 10 χρονων εχασα ενα ξαδελφακι μου στα 13 του χρονια οταν επεσε απο ενα φορτηγο που η πισω καροτσα δεν ειχε προστατευτικα γυρω γυρω..και ζαλιστηκε και επεσε στο δρομο και το βρηκαν ωρες μετα νεκρο.
Δε ξερω αν αυτο φταιει..δε το σκεφτηκα ποτε αυτο..μεχρι τωρα που με ρωτησες.Τιποτα αλλο δε μου ετυχε.
Καλη μου Danay,εχω παει σε ψυχολογο ομως με αντιμετωπισε τελειως χαλαρα λεγοντας μου οτι αυτη η φοβια ειναι φυσιολογικη και πως θα το ξεπερασω σιγα σιγα..ειναι ο φοβος του πρωταρη με λιγα λογια μου ειπε.Μαλιστα μου ειπε οτι και εκεινη σαν νεα οδηγος ενιωθε ετσι αλλα το παλευει.
Δε με βοηθησε ιδιαιτερα αυτο.. :Frown: 
Πιο εποικοδομητικη θα εβρισκα τη κουβεντα με ενα καλο φιλο,παρα ετσι.Πηγα για να με βοηθησει..οχι απλα να μου πει πραγματα που ξερω και εχω ακουσει ηδη.
Για να παω σε αλλον ειδικο δε θελω γιατι βαρεθηκα να λεω παλι απο την αρχη τα ιδια και τα ιδια και δεν εχω ουτε χρονο ουτε χρηματα για χασιμο σε περιπτωση που απογοητευτω παλι απο καποιον ειδικο.
Ολα μου φαινονται φαυλος κυκλος..θελω να κανω κατι για να βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου,και απο την αλλη ιδρωνω και μονο στην ιδεα να πιασω το αμαξι μονη μου και νιωθω ενοχες μετα και κατηγορω τον εαυτο μου που δε το κανω. :Frown:

----------


## Adzik

..λογο του οτι η πρωτη πρωτη μου φωρα ηταν καταπιεστικη.... ανεπτυξα κι εναν αλλο φοβο που ευτυχως ποτε δεν εγινε μανια ..αλλα ισα ισα παντα θα μου βγαινει σε καλο... ...φοβομουν ..και φοβαμαι.. η μαλλον ανησυχω το να χασω τον ελεγχο του εαυτου μου.. του κορμιου μου δηλαδη... 
...γι αυτο και ποτε δεν δοκιμασα και ουτε καν ειχα την περιεργεια να δοκιμασω καμια περιεργη ουσια... δεν πινω καν.. μονο οταν βγαινω μια φωρα στουσ 2-3 μηνες... χριστουγεννα.. πρωτοχρονια.... φοβομουν πως ωντασ κατω απο την επηρεια θα μπορουσε καποιοσ να μου επιτεθει και πως δεν θα μπορουσα.. δεν θα ειχα την δυναμη.. και τον ελεγχο να τον αποτρεψω.. ή να φυγω...  :Smile:

----------


## a_friend

Δεν ξέρω έχει σχέση ο θάνατος του ξαδέρφου σου με τη φοβία σου, αλλά πάντως ίσως να είναι και αυτό ένα ενδεχόμενο. Σε είχε συγκλονίσει αυτό; Το σκεφτόσουν για καιρό μετα;

Λες πως όταν δεν έχεις κάποιον δίπλα σου, φοβάσαι πως θα σκοτωθείς ή θα κάνεις ζημιά σε άλλους. Μα δηλαδή αν είναι κάποιος δίπλα σου, πως θα μπορεί να το αποτρέψει αυτό; Προς θεού μην σκεφτείς οτι κρίνω τώρα τις σκέψεις σου, απλά αν θες να μου πείς πάνω-κάτω τι φοβάσαι..

Όσο για τον ψυχολόγο δεν νομίζω οτι ειναι απαραίτητο με την πρώτη δυσκολία να πηγαίνουμε κατευθείαν εκεί. Κανείς δεν σε καταλαβαίνει καλύτερα από τον εαυτό σου και σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δύσκολα θα σε βοηθήσεις ένας ξένος..

----------


## Ifigeneia24

Ευχαριστω που δειξατε ενδιαφερον για το προβλημα μου..
A_friend,το ξερω οτι οι σκεψεις μου ακουγονται παραλογες..και ειναι οντως.Απλα οταν ειναι καποιος διπλα μου και κανω πχ ενα λαθος θα προσπαθησω να το διορθωσω εκεινη τη στιγμη,ενω αν ειμαι μονη και κανω κατι..ειμαι ικανη να αφησω το αμαξι στη μεση του πουθενα απο το πανικο μου.
Μου εχει τυχει κατι παρομοιο.. :Frown: 
Το παλευα καιρο μεσα μου πριν παω σε ψυχολογο,και οπως ειπα και σε αλλο μηνυμα πηγα αλλα δε βοηθηθηκα ιδιαιτερα..Δε ξερω τι φταιει.
Αυτη την εποχη εχω και αλλα θεματα να αντιμετωπισω,οπως το να βρω δουλεια κτλ.οποτε δεν εχω χρηματα ουτε μυαλο για ψυχολογους κτλ.
Αν και οπως ξαναειπα,δε ξερω αν παρω καποια ουσιαστικη βοηθεια παλι,ή αν απογοητευτω παλι.
Δεν υπαρχουν και παρα πολλοι ψυχολογοι εδω..γυρω στους 5-6 ειναι.
Επισης εχω παρα πολυ χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση και αυτοπεποιθηση και νομιζω πως παιζει ρολο στο προβλημα μου.
Και το ειχα συζητησει και με τον ψυχολογο τοτε..και του ζητησα και σε αυτο βοηθεια,αλλα δε με κατευθυνε καπου εστω απλα με αντιμετωπισε σαν κατι που θα περασει με το χρονο..απλα ακουγε κυριως.

Σιγουρα δεν ριχνω ολο το φταιξιμο πανω στο ψυχολογο..ισως και εγω κατι να μην κανω σωστα..η ισως να μην της εδωσα να καταλαβει.
Πχ οταν της ειπα οτι και παλια ειχα προβλημα καταθλιψης(εχω και θυρεοειδη) και οτι κατα καιρους πεφτω ξανα στα ιδια μου λεει οχι εισαι καλα.
Και οταν μου προτεινε ενα βιβλιο να διαβασω σχετικα με αυτο,ειχε καποια τεστ που οταν τα εκανα ελεγαν οτι εχω ξεπερασει τη μετρια καταθλιψη.Μπορω να πω οτι πιο πολυ βοηθηθηκα με το βιβλιο που αναφερεται στην γνωστικη θεραπεια,παρα απο το ψυχολογο.
Αλλα δεν εχει καποιο θεμα για τις φοβια μου αυτο το βιβλιο..και ετσι δεν μπορω να βοηθηθω ουτε απο αυτο..

----------


## Ifigeneia24

Danay σ\'ευχαριστω καλη μου..Ομως δε ξερω γιατι και ακομη και αν νιωσω ξανα ετοιμη αν θα μπορω οικονομικα να πηγαινω ξανα σε ψυχολογο γιατι εχω πολλα εξοδα να τακτοποιησω αυτο τον καιρο.. :Frown: 
Οσο ειχα σχεση..παλιοτερα ημουν καλυτερα γιατι με τον τοτε συντροφο μου..ειχα πιο πολυ θαρρος και ειμασταν συνεχεια μαζι και στην οδηγηση ηταν παντα διπλα μου..και ειχα αρχισει να νιωθω πιο εμπειρη στην οδηγηση..μετα οταν χωρισα..το παρατησα και το αμαξι και ολα..
Anyway..αυτα..

----------


## cyberian

Stamatiste na fovaste...otidipote ki an einai afto pou fovaste...egw eixa xronia fovia seismwn...kai to mono pou katafera itan aplws na spatalaw wres tis zwis mou skeptomenos arnitika pragmata...Afierwnw mia ataka apo to theos gia mia evdomada...O Theos leei ston Bruce (Jim Carrey) \"People ask me to do things for them...what they don\'t realize is that they have the power...You want to see a miracle,Bruce?Be the miracle  :Smile:  \"

----------


## a_friend

Λοιπόν Ifigeneia24 ξέρεις τι πιστεύω; Όσο πιο πολύ σκέφτεσαι κάποιο πράγμα τόσο πιο βουνό σου φαίνεται!! Και εγώ πολύ συχνά κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι αρνητικά πράγματα, τα οποία απλώς αν άφηνα να μου συμβούν θα ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολο! Ξέρω πως αυτά σίγουρα θα τα έχεις ξανακούσει.. Θα ρωτάς τώρα: \"ΟΚ και πως να σταματήσω να το σκέφτομαι;\" Εγώ λέω να το αφήσεις το θέμα, ούτε ψυχολόγοι ούτε τίποτα! Κάνε οτι σε ευχαριστεί περισσότερο και μην το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου! Και αν είναι να το ξεπεράσεις, θα το ξεπεράσεις! Αλλιώς.. δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος! Έχεις πιο σοβαρά πράγματα τα σκέφτεσαι! Έτσι δεν είναι;  :Wink:

----------


## zeta

Γενικά επειδή έχω περάσει και φοβία(πριν τη καταθλιψή μου)βοηθήθηκα απο το να λεω \'\'μηπως θα παθω τίποτα απο αυτό που φοβάμαι?\'\'και που το ξέρω?Αρα αφηνα μέσα μου να γίνετε ο..πανικός όμως....με τη σκεψη του ότι \'\'μπορει να με πατησει κι αυτοκινητο που ξέρω αλλωστε μόνο ο Θεος ξερει τι θα γινει εγω γιατι να βασανιζομαι??Σιγα σιγα με ηρεμια(δυσκολο μεν εφικτο δε)το ξεπερασα.Επισης βοηθαει η απασχοληση με καποιο χομπυ,ωστε να ξεχαστει η φοβικη σκεψη.

----------


## Ifigeneia24

Καλησπερα παιδια..δυστυχως μεσα σε ολα τα αλλα προστεθηκε και πενθος τωρα..μολις χθες εχασα το θειο μου,τον αδελφο της μαμας μου απο καρκινο.
 :Frown:  Η μητερα μου ειναι σε κακη ψυχολογικη κατασταση και εγω τωρα πρεπει να ειμαι δυνατη για της δινω κουραγιο..
Ποσο δυναμη να εχω ομως κι εγω με ολα αυτα? 
Ευχαριστω και παλι μεσα απο την καρδια μου ολους σας..για το ενδιαφερον σας!

----------


## a_friend

Συλλυπητήρια σε σένα και την οικογένεια σου. Κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές με κάνουν να θυμάμαι πόσο γελοίο είναι να ασχολούμαι με τα μικροπροβλήματα μου και μάλιστα να τα θεωρώ και σοβαρά..

----------


## olga_soul

Ιφιγένειά μου ειλικρινά λυπάμαι...Ξέρω τί σημαίνει θάνατος στο χώρο του σπιτιού, αλλά και στο συγγενικό περιβάλλον μιας και το πέρασα 3 φορές μέχρι τώρα στα 33 μου...Σου εύχομαι καλό κουράγιο σε όποια σενάρια ή καθήκοντα καλείς τον εαυτό σου να στηρίξεις..
Η δύναμη που σε προβληματίζει μάλλον υπάρχει μέσα σου οπότε μην φοβάσαι.Εάν δεν ένιωθες ότι κατά βάθος δεν είσαι δυνατή δεν θα γνωστοποιούσες την απόφασή σου να σταθείς σαν βράχος στην μητέρα σου, αλλά θα είχες ήδη αποτραβηχτεί σε μια γωνιά..Πιστεύω σε εσένα...πίστεψε και εσύ τον εαυτό σου!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## keep_walking

Συλλυπητηρια Ifigeneia24 και κουραγιο.

----------


## τι-ποτέ

ιφιγένεια24, κράτα από το θείο σου τα πιο ωραία ενθύμια. ακόμη ψάξε και βρές ακόμα κι αν δεν ήταν εμφανή. πάνω σ\' αυτά χτίσε ένα χαμόγελο. το χαμόγελο θα είναι χαραγμένο στο μυαλό και στην καρδιά σου, για ό,τι καλό είχε κάνει εκείνος ο άνθρωπος. αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει να στηρίξεις και να στηριχτείς στη θετική σκέψη. αυτό θα είναι και σα μια προσευχή να είναι καλοτάξιδος κι αυτός εκεί που έφυγε. στη μητέρα σου να θυμίσεις ότι ζει και ότι είναι μάνα σου.
κι εσύ να ζεις και να πορεύεσαι με γαλήνη.
καλημέρα σ\' όλους!

----------


## Ifigeneia24

Ευχαριστω ολους σας..
Μονο ΖΩΗ απο δω και περα..Κανεις πια να μη ζησει κατι παρομοιο..Δε το ευχομαι ουτε στον εχθρο μου..
ΖΩΗ και ΣΕ ΣΑΣ!!! ΜΟΝΟ ΖΩΗ!!
Θελω να πιστευω οτι ειναι καλα εκει ψηλα..οτι δε θα ποναει αλλο πια!
Χαιρομαι μονο αυτες τι λιγες στιγμες που εζησα μαζι του..εστω και στο κρυο χωρο του νοσοκομειου..του χαιδευα το χερακι του..και εκλαιγε απο συγκινηση..
Αυτες οι στιγμες θα μεινουν χαραγμενες..για παντα μεσα μου.
ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΛΑ!! 

Και λυπαμαι αν εδωσα μια στεναχωρη γευση στο forum...

----------


## cyberian

Οταν ρωτηθηκε ο στρατηγος Πατον πως ενιωθε κατα τις μαχες του 2ου Παγκοσμιου πολεμου οταν εβλεπε τους στρατιωτες του να σκοτωνονται,ειπε \"Δε στενοχωριεμαι ουτε λεπτο για την απωλεια αυτων των ανθρωπων...αντιθετως ειμαι υπερηφανος που τετοιοι ανθρωποι εζησαν κοντα μου\" Αυτο να θυμασαι,Ιφιγενεια  :Wink:

----------


## Ifigeneia24

Cyberian,πολυ σοφο και ωραιο αυτο που εγραψες..Να \'σαι καλα..
Danay μου και εσεις εδω ειστε ολοι με καλη διαθεση και γλυκητατοι ανθρωποι απο οσα ειδα απο τα γραφομενα με πολλες ευαισθησιες..
Μονο οι αναισθητοι ανθρωποι δεν υποφερουν απο τιποτα..
Να ειστε και να ειμαστε ολοι καλα..

----------


## τι-ποτέ

> _Originally posted by Ifigeneia24_
> Θελω να πιστευω οτι ειναι καλα εκει ψηλα..οτι δε θα ποναει αλλο πια!
> Χαιρομαι μονο αυτες τι λιγες στιγμες που εζησα μαζι του..εστω και στο κρυο χωρο του νοσοκομειου..του χαιδευα το χερακι του..και εκλαιγε απο συγκινηση..
> Αυτες οι στιγμες θα μεινουν χαραγμενες..για παντα μεσα μου.
> ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΛΑ!! 
> 
> Και λυπαμαι αν εδωσα μια στεναχωρη γευση στο forum...


γλυκό κορίτσι, να ξέρεις πως κι αυτός αυτές τις στιγμές τις πήρε σαν φτερά μαζί του... 
όταν κάποιος κινδυνεύει, του βαστάς το χέρι και νιώθει ότι τον κρατάς στη ζωή! ότι τον βοηθάς να σηκώσει το σταυρό του!
ξέρω κάποιον που όταν κινδύνευε να βρεθεί στον αλλον κόσμο, ζητούσε από οποιονδήποτε να του πιάνει το χέρι, κι ένιωθε ετσι πως δεν ήταν μόνος...

να ζεις, να χαίρεσαι, να δίνεις χαρά και ζεστασιά στους γύρω σου!

----------


## olga_soul

Όχι ρε συ Ιφιγένεια..μη σκέφτεσαι καν ότι σκοτείνιασες το forum... Γιατί τα υπόλοιπα γεγονότα που δημοσιεύουμε συχνά σε post εδώ είδες να είναι πάντα ευχάριστα? Τα περισσότερα έχουν να κάνουν με χοντρά λούκια που περνάμε..ʼμα είναι να ζητάμε συγνώμη και εδώ που μπήκαμε για να μοιραστούμε τον πόνο και τις ανησυχίες μας..ας το κλείσουμε το μαγαζί!!!
Να σαι καλά βρε.
Φιλιά!

----------


## Ifigeneia24

Ερχονται στιγμες που λεω ειμαι καλυτερα..προσπαθω να παρηγορησω τον εαυτο μου..με το να σκεφτομαι οτι εκει που ειναι επαψε πια να ποναει..οτι ειναι καλυτερα εκει ψηλα..εστω και μακρια μας..
Ομως ερχονται παλι στιγμες που μελαγχολω ετσι ξαφνικα..και με πιανουν τα κλαματα..Ειναι πολυ σκληρος ο θανατος..το ειχα ξεχασει αυτο..
Η μαμα μου η οποια ειναι κωφαλαλη οπως και ο θειος μου που εφυγε και αλλα 4 αδελφια,ειναι σε κακη ψυχολογικη κατασταση..το μυαλο της ταξιδευει συνεχεια..επαθε ασθμα,(μαλλον ψυχοσωματικο) φοβαμαι μη μου παθει τιποτα..
Και εκτος απο αυτα..δε μπορεσαμε ουτε στην κηδεια του να παμε..ελπιζω να μας συγχωρεσει..απο εκει ψηλα. :Frown: 
Δεν ειμαι καλα..δε θελω να πεσω ξανα σε καταθλιψη..

----------


## anwnimi

Ifigeneia, είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό να αισθάνεσαι άσχημα, τόσο εσύ όσο και η μαμά σου και οι υπόλοιποι συγγενείς. Αυτό φανερώνει άλλωστε ότι έχασες κάποιο αγαπημένο σου πρόσωπο, αλλιώς δε θα σε πείραζε καθόλου.

Ζήσε τον πόνο αυτό, πένθησε και κλάψε γιατί μόνο έτσι θα έρθει κάποια μέρα που ο πόνος θα γίνει μια γλυκιά μελαγχολία, θύμηση και νοσταλγία του θείου σου που θα αγαπάς για πάντα και θα θυμάσαι για πάντα.

Να έχεις στο μυαλό σου όμως ότι έτσι είναι η ζωή και ο θάνατος είναι μια πτυχή της. Γι\' αυτό και εμείς οι υπόλοιποι που συνεχίζουμε να έχουμε ακόμα αυτό το θείο δώρο θα πρέπει να τη ζήσουμε, προχωρώντας μπροστά και θυμούμενοι πάντα με αγάπη τα 
αγαπημένα μας πρόσωπα που μας βλέπουν από κάποια γωνιά και χαίρονται όταν είμαστε κι εμείς χαρούμενοι.
Η αγάπη και η μνήμη είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να κρατήσουμε ζωντανά στην καρδιά μας τα αγαπημένα μας πρόσωπα.
Να\'σαι καλά.

----------


## Adzik

..τα συλλυπυτηρια μασ...

----------


## nikigirl18

Συλλυπητηρια Ιφιγενεια μου και κουραγιο

----------


## αντωνης25

κουραγιο....

----------


## Ifigeneia24

Ευχαριστω παιδια ολους σας..

----------


## olga_soul

Ιφιγένεια μικρό μου..μήν ξεχνάς ότι όποτε νιώθεις πεσμένη...έχεις εμάς...μια τρελή αλλά δημιουργική παρέα να μιλήσεις ανά πάσα στιγμή...

ʼλλοι τώρα που μιλάμε είναι πραγματικά μόνοι και δεν έχουν κάποιον ούτε να ανταλλάξουν μια δημιουργική καλημέρα!!!

Μάλλον πρέπει να νιώθουμε τυχεροί και ευγνόμωνες...


Για όλους εμάς.....για όλους εσάς...που είμαστε το ξεχωριστό ΕΜΕΙΣ του forum.........
ΦΙΛΙΑ :Smile:

----------


## inside

kalhspera paidia...
eniwsa tin anagh na milisw se esas mpas kai lusw tin fovia mou....eimai molis 15 xronwn kai ola arxisane apo ena kalokairi..nomiza oti ena paidi ithele na me dhrei kai klhstika sto spiti mou olo to kalokairi afosiomenos sto pc mou...eftasa se shmeio na fovamai ton kosmo na mi thelo na vgw oute na petaksw \'\'ta skoupidia\'\'...kata kapoion tropo to kseperasa alla mia mera pou phgame sto theatro me to sxoleio otan teleiose irthe enas apo to allo sxoleio pou einai geitoniko xwrio kai mou leei mi ksanakoitakseis tous filous mou tha se thapso...pao ekso kai ton vrhskw kai tou leo ekana kati?kai mou apantaei oxi oxi..leo signwmh an koitaksa tous filous sou kai efyga..meta apo 5 mhnes sxedon kapioi \'\'filoi\'\' mou phgane sto xwrio tous gia enan kafe kai tous vrikane oi alloi(pou irthan kai mou eipan)oti enas filos sas poulhse magia se kapious allous..erxontai oi filoi mou kai mou to lene...exw aganaktisei pragmatika den kserw ti na kanw thelo na apoktisw ksana tin parea mou na vgainw me anesh..oi filoi mou exoun xasei pasa idea gia mena kai emena me pligwnei giati eimai ena atomo me aisthimata....
Sas parakalw an ginete apantiste mou me mia lush mpas kai niwsw oti den eimai monos....signomi an evala tin dimosieush mou se lathos meros...

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Καταρχήν μικρέ μου φίλε καλωσόρισες στο forum. Θα σε παρακαλούσα να γράφεις με ελληνικούς χαραχτήρες για να είναι πιο εύκολη η επικοινωνία.
Τι φοβάσαι ακριβώς; Μήπως κάποιος συγκεριμένος σε χτυπήσει;
Μήπως έχεις γενικά πρόβλημα με τον κόσμο και φοβάσαι να βγείς από το σπίτι;
Τι σε αγχώνει; Γίνε πιο συγκεκριμένος.
Μίλησέ μας για τον εαυτό σου.Εδώ δεν θα σε παρεξηγήσει κανένας.
Να είσαι σίγουρος πως θα βρείς μεγάλη συμπαράσταση.
Φιλικά 
Μιχάλης

----------


## inside

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον...Καταρχήν φοβάμαι να μήν με βρούν αφτοί που με έψαχναν....να γίνω πιο σαφής φοβάμε το \'\'ξύλο\'\'...και δεν θέλω ποτέ να βρεθώ σε αφτήν την στιγμή...και επισής με αγχώνει οταν βγαίνω έξω να μήν μαλώσω με κανέναν η κάτι ανάλογο...

----------


## NikosD.

Inside, έχεις συζητήσει αυτά τα συναισθήματα σου αλλά και τα περιστατικά που αναφέρεις με τους γονείς σου?

----------


## inside

όχι δεν τα έχω συζητήσει...γιατί δεν θέλω να στεναχωριθούν για μενα..

----------


## inside

απλά το έχω αναφέρει

----------


## NikosD.

inside, αν το κουβεντιάσεις μαζί τους, θα τους βοηθήσεις να καταλάβουν τι περνάς/τι αισθάνεσαι έτσι ώστε να δουν τι μπορούν να κάνουν.
Θα σου συνιστούσα χωρίς δισταγμό να τους το αναφέρεις, έτσι ακριβώς όπως το αισθάνεσαι.

----------


## inside

Ναι θα ήταν μια καλή ιδέα απλα εγώ αναφέρθηκα στο συγκεκριμένο forum γιατί ισως βρώ μια λύση...

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

inside, νομίζω ότι μεγαλοποιείς τα πράγματα. Κανένας δεν θέλει να δείρει κάποιον χωρίς λόγο. Και δεν φαίνεσαι άτομο που προκαλείς. Είχες κάποια ανάλογη εμπειρία στο παρελθόν; Σε χτύπησε κάποιος;
Στην παρέα σου υπάρχουν \"φασαρτζήδες\";

----------


## inside

Όχι στην παρέα μου δέν υπάρχουν \'\'φασαρτζήδες\'\' ίσα ίσα ξέρω πολύ καλα να ξεχωρίζω τις παρέες μου...απλά αφτο το θέμα με έχει πληγώσει και θέλω να το ξεπεράσω...

----------


## olga_soul

Inside μου, καλώς μας ήρθες! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η απομάκρυνση και η απόλυτη απομόνωση από ότι είδες και εσύ δεν έλυσε το πρόβλημά σου. Εκτός των άλλων τα παιδιά που αναφέρεις δεν θα έχουν πουλήσει μαγκιά μόνο σε εσένα αλλά θα το έχουν κάνει και σε άλλους γιατί έτσι θα είναι ο χαρακτήρας τους. Τώρα σχετικά με τους γονείς σου που είπες μπορώ να σου πω ότι πιο πολύ στεναχωριούνται που σε βλέπουν έτσι κλεισμένο. Όντως το σωστό είναι να τους μιλήσεις όπως νιώθεις για να σε βοηθήσουν στο πρόβλημα, ή αν δε σου βγαίνουν στα λόγια γράψτα σαν έκθεση ψυχής και δώστα στους γονείς να τα διαβάσουν. Για όλα τα προβλήματα υπάρχει λύση, απλώς τον τρόπο καθυστερούμε κάπως να βρούμε.
Φιλιά

----------


## inside

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για την συμπαράσταση..αλλα το μόνο που φοβάμαι είναι αν τους δώ έξω και μου αρχίσουν τις μαγκίες τους τί θα κανώ???

----------


## olga_soul

Κωστάκη μου, μου μύρισε το αιματάκι σου....μιαμ..μιαμ...
έλα καμάρι μου να σε φιλέψω ένα κουραμπιεδάκι....:P:P:P

Έλα στη θεία Όλγα...........
 :Big Grin: 
και Αφροδίτη ...επειδή σε συμπαθώ ρε συ για να μη με πεις λιγούρο θα σου κρατήσω το χεράκι του Κώστα πανέ για μεζέ......... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ΑΘΗΝΑ

Ο ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΣ ΦΟΒΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΥΓΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗ ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΝΑΕΙ Ο ΑΥΧΕΝΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΥΣ.ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΑΓΧΩΘΕΙ.ΟΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ.ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ?

----------


## berg

Δηλαδη αν ποναει ο αυχενας σου και το κεφαλι σου τι μπορει να παθεις; Εμενα ολη μερα ποναει το κεφαλι μου απο τη ζεστη και το σβερκο μου μαλλον γιατι επιδη ιδρωνω στο αμαξι με πιανει κανενα ρευμα απο το παραθυρο και βαζω και πετσετα που ειναι ιδρομενο το σβερκο μου. Ε ας ποναει. θα του περασει οποσ του ρθε. Μηπος δινεις πολι σημασια και το κανεις το μικρο μεγαλο; Πηγες σε γιατρο να δει αυτα που σε πονανε; Αν πηγες τι σου ειπε;

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Αθηνούλα συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Aggelika!

----------


## Adzik

...γεια σασ παλι καλοι μου.... κι εγω εχω φωβηθει πως θα τρελαθω....Αγγελικα.... πριν καποια χρονια.... ποναγα τοσο πολυ που νομιζα πως θα τρελαθω.... νομιζω πως κατι σοβαρο αρχιζε να γινεται... το ηξερα.... ομως υπηρξε μια στιγμη.. μια στιγμουλα που ειπα... ...ειναι η στιγμη που θα νικησει το μυαλο μου η η ψυχη μου... ...θα αντεξω... η θα παραδοθω σε κατι εντελωσ αγνωστο.. σε καποια τρελα.... κρατηθηκα..... και απλα αρχισα να απομακρινομαι απο αυτο..... ισωσ κανω λαθως αλλα πιστευω πως ολοι οι σκεπτομενοι ανθρωποι.. και ειδικα οι νεοι... εχουν κοντεψει να τρελαθουν καποια στιγμη..... ...οσο surreal και αν ακουστει.... εχουμε δικαιωμα στην ζωη... στον θανατο... και πανω απ ολα στην τρελα..... μακια σε ολουσ...

----------


## stan79

:Frown:  de niwthw kala  :Frown:

----------


## nikigirl18

τι εχεις stan?

----------


## gerginio

ΕΓΩ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΖΕΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΙΜΑΤΙΣΜΟ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ!ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΩ!!!!!!!!ΖΗΤΩ ΤΟ ΚΡΥΟ!!!!

----------


## kiki

εγώ φοβάμαι τη σκάλα. όχι τη σταθερή αλλά αυτές που ανοίγουν. δε μπορώ ν\' ανέβω ούτε στο πρώτο σκαλί
 :Big Grin:

----------


## ngourgou

Αθηνά, εγώ νομίζω ότι έχω σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας. Ότι συμπτώματα διάβαζα για αυτή τη κωλοαρρώστια τα είχα! Μερικές φορές περνάνε και μερικές εγκαθίστανται στο κεφάλι μου και δε λένε να φύγουν. Δε ξέρω σε πόσους γιατρούς έχω πάει και πόσες εξετάσεις έχω κάνει. Ο ψυχίατρος μου και τα φάρμακα ήδη με βοηθούν αρκετα, μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες που τα έκοψα και ξαναρχίσαν όλα. ʼστα...

----------


## SEBRONIA

fovamai oti tha ypotropiaso kai tha xanaexo kriseis panikou, fovamai oti tha meino monh , vasika avtos einai o fovos moy o fovos oti den m agapoun kai den me gemizei tipota tote noiotho mia exantlhsh, dyspnoia , fovamai epishs ta vradya na eimai monh moy m pianei agxos alla elegxomeno giati yparxei panta to agaphmeno LEXO na moy kanei zesth parea kai na moy kanei agkalitsa.
xa xa xa

----------


## cyberian

Fovamai tous seismous...

----------


## ΑΘΗΝΑ

ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΟΛΑ.ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΦΤΑΕΙ!ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ!ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ.

----------


## ΜΑΡΚΕΛΛΑ

ΕΓΟ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟ ΣΚΟΤΑΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΗΝ ΜΟΝΑΞΙΑ

----------


## cyberian

Re paidia...ti akouw...?To skotadi?eisai se ena dwmatio...kai ksafnika svineis ta fwta...ti mporei na patheis?skefteite to kai apantiste mou giati de mporw na to syllavw afto...isws epeidi apo mikros de fovomoun pote to skotadi...

----------


## Adzik

..einai oi skies... oi mikroi ixoi... h fantasia poy mas fobizei sto skotadi.. to kseroyme pos ola ine entaksi.. alla panta enas mikros fobos iparxi...

----------


## cyberian

Opoios fovatai to skotadi,as diavasei to parakatw...to kalokairi piga me kati filous mou NYXTA se ena egkateleimeno ksenodoxeio...me mono ena fako...!Akougontan polloi thoryvoi...alla ekeini tin wra skeftomastan pws oti petaxtei mprosta mas tha faei poly ksylo...  :Cool:  Mipws o fovos gia to skotadi einai aplws anasfaleia?Ola mesa sto myalo mas einai...!Den zoume oute se erimous oute se tropika dasi na min kseroume ti tha synantisoume mprosta mas...!Kathiste spiti vrady kai sviste OLA ta fwta...ti tha ginei?Tipota  :Wink:  Prospatheiste to...!H giagia mou mou elege \"Oti fovasai se kynigaei panta...Stamata na to apofevgeis kai de tha se ksanaplisiasei kan\" DIWKSTE TO FOVO APO MESA SAS RE...H zwi paraeinai mikri gia na xwraei fovies kai anasfalies...!  :Wink:

----------


## zoe_23

καλα παιδια εγω που φοβαμαι σχεδον τα παντα τι να πω???,τις αρρωστιες το θανατο,τους βιαστες,τους εγληματιες..και πολλα αλλα οπως το να μιλαω μπροστα σε πολυ κοσμο.φοβαμαι καθε στιγμη μην λιποθυμησω,και μη παθουν κατι αυτοι που αγαπω...περιτο να πω οτι αν με εβαζε καποιος στα extreme του λουνα παρκ θα πεθαινα απο ανακοπη...ακουω τωρα εντυπωσεις....!!!

----------


## heaven

Φοβίες ε..?.. Χα.. 

α) Θάλασσα: Μετά από μία εμφάνιση καρχαριοειδούς, στο σημείο που κολυμπούσα πριν 1 λεπτό, σταμάτησα να πηγαίνω μέσα μέσα... Μετά από 3 άσχημα ταξίδια με πολλά μποφόρ, είπα πως δε θα ξαναμπώ σε καράβι με άσχημο καιρό και μες τη νύχτα.. Και μετά από έναν παρ\' ολίγο πνιγμό με τη σανίδα του surf να έχει κολλήσει στα βράχια και να μην μπορώ να την ξεδέσω και να βγω στην επιφάνεια..... είπα πως δε θέλω να ξαναδώ επικίνδυνες παραλίες.. 
Τελικά.. σ\' εκείνη την επικίνδυνη παραλία ξανα βούτηξα όταν είδα ένα παιδάκι να μπαίνει με μπρατσάκια σε 2 μέτρα κύμα, και τους δικούς του να βρίσκονται πολλά μέτρα μακρυά..
Σε πλοίο ξαναμπήκα για Ιταλία το Δεκέμβρη, αφού ήθελα απεγνωσμένα να κάνω ένα ταξίδι με τ αμάξι στην Ευρώπη.. 
Όσο για το μέσα-μέσα... ε αφήνω κανέναν άλλον να είναι στα βαθυά.. ακόμα προς τα έξω είμαι..  :Stick Out Tongue:  Αλλά πια η φοβία ξεπερνιέται... !.. 

β) Τον έρωτα: Εκείνον τον έρωτα που σε κάνει να είσαι ικανός να παρατήσεις τα πάντα για την αγάπη σου.. Ν αλλάξεις μέχρι και χώρα αφήνοντας τα πάντα πίσω..

----------


## psychology

καλησπερα παιδια με φωναζουνε στηβεν και ειμαι21 εχω καποια προβληματα.οταν ειμαι μονος μου νομιζω οτι καποιος ειναι διπλα μου.το εχω πολυ καιρο αυτο.πριν απο βδομαδες ημουν μονος μου στο δρομο οπως αρκετες φορες και ενω περπατουσα εντελως ηρεμος με πιανει μια κριση ενα σφιξιμο λαιμο και απο το σαγονη μεχρι το λαιμο εσφιγκε και να τσιτονε το δερμα ηταν μετα τις 12 το βραδυ και φοβομουνα μην με δει κανεις ετσι.τονιζω οτι ημουν ηρεμος και δεν μπορουσα να το ελενξω.στη συναιχεια της διαδρομης πρως το σπιτι μου αυτο δυναμονε οποτε αντισεκομουν και απο το πολυ σφυξιμο στο λαιμο νομιζα οτι γυνομουνα ενα ταιρας γιατι φαινοντουσαν πολυ τα δοντια μου.ειχα τρελαθει.εφτασα σπιτι και ολα ενταξει.πρωτη φορα εγινε τοτε και δεν ξαναγηνε.εχω αλλο ενα προβλημα οταν ειμαι μονος μου πανικοβαλομαι γαιτι καποιος ειναι εκει.δεν ξερω πως να το πω.θελω να ανοιξω δικο μου σπιτι και να μεινω μονος μου αλλα θα παιθανω μονο απο την ιδεα οτι θα εχω αυτο τον φοβο.σκεφτικα μια ιδεα αυτος που νομιζω οτι με παρακολουθει οταν ειμαι μονος να περιμενω να δω τι θελει και να μην το βαζω στα ποδια οταν βρισκομαι μονος.αλλα απεριψα την ιδεα γιατι αυτος που με παρακολουθει δεν ειναι ανθρωπος ειναι κατι που δεν φαινεται αλλα τον νοιωθω και αυτο που δεν βλεπουμε ειναι αυτο που δεν μπορουμε να αντιμετοπισουμε.πειτε μου παρακαλω τι να κανω.παντως οχι ψιχολογο για προσωπικους λογους.ευχαριστω.ζησε τη στιγμη

----------


## demetrios38

Φοβάμαι όλα αυτα που θα γίνουν για μένα χωρίς εμένα.

----------


## anitak

φοβαμαι πως τη στιγμή που θα είναι όλα τέλεια κι εγώ ευτυχισμένη, θα ακουστούν οι στριγγλιές αποδοκιμασιας της μαμάς μου σε ένα πολύ χαρακτηριστικό και ανατριχιαστικό τόνο

----------


## Τίνα

φοβάμαι τη μοναξιά και την απόρριψη, φοβάμαι πως μια μέρα τα ανεκπλήρωτα όνειρα θα μου ζητήσουν τα ρέστα, φοβάμαι το θάνατο, την ανυπαρξία, φοβάμαι τους σεισμούς (παιδικό τραύμα), φοβάμαι πως θα χάσω την ισορροπία που με τόσο κόπο βρήκα.

φοβάμαι και άλλα πολλά, αλλά δευτερευούσης σημασίας!!

----------


## Helena

φοβάμαι πως δεν θα αντέξω τους υπόλοιπους μήνες και θα κάνω καμία βλακεία (?) και θα παραιτηθώ.
αλλά απο την άλλη σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να είμαι λίγο υπερβολική και ίσως και αχάριστη(?)

----------


## FreeSpirit1975

Με σειρα προτεραιοτητας:
1.Φοβαμαι τις αρρωστιες και τον θανατο.
2.Φοβαμαι γενικα το τελος.Σε οποια κατασταση.
3.Φοβαμαι τις φυσικες καταστροφες με οτι περιλαμβανει αυτο.
4.Φοβαμαι την μοναξια.
5.Φοβαμαι την απορριψη.

θελετε κ\'αλλα?

----------


## Kassi

Πιο πολύ εν ζωή φοβάμαι τον εαυτό μου.Κανέναν άλλο....όμως κανένα.Μπορεί από μόνος του να με καταστρέψει.Άντε και το θάνατο.Να σου πω ότι από μικρή φοβόμουν το θάνατο.Τόσο που έβλεπα λέξη θάνατο και άλλαζα σελίδα.Ήθελαν οι γονείς μου να μου πάρουν το Αθάνατο \'21 και επειδή μέσα είχε θάνατο αρνήθηκα σθεναρά και υστερικά μην πω....Χαχα.Το θυμάμαι και μειδιώ...

----------


## margo44

Φοβαμαι την κολαση που μπορει να μου δημιουργήσει το μυαλο μου.

----------


## emily:)

φοβαμαι να μαθαινουν οι αλλοι τα ευαλωτα σημεια μου γιατι μπορει να με χτυπησουν εκει που ποναωωω

----------


## Alterego

Φοβαμαι ολα αυτα που θα γινουν για μενα χωρις εμενα...

----------


## Alterego

Ειναι φορες που ακομη και η σκια μου με φοβιζει....τι ερωτηση ομως κι αυτη.Αν εχουμε φοβιες. Περιεργη αλλα ευστοχη.Καλυτερα θα ηταν να ρωτησουμε τι δεν φοβομαστε η καλυτερα γιατι φοβομαστε τοσο πολυ και πως θα μπορουσε να σταματησει η να ελαχιστοποιηθει.Γιατι πια η κουβεντα αντιμετωπισε τους κλπ δεν παιρναει σε μενα τουλαχιστο.

----------


## alfapark2001

Φοβαμαι τα νοσοκομεια και αυτη την κατασταση που σε κοιταζουν ολοι και σου λενε θα γινεις καλα ενω ολοι ξερουν οτι δεν θα γινεις και τελειωνεις, οπως επισης φοβαμαι την διαδικασια της κηδειας που βλεπεις ολους να κλαινε και να στεναχωριουνται και ξερουν πως δεν υπαρχει πισωγυρισμα.Αλλα πιο πολυ απο ολα φοβαμαι την γνωστη αρρωστια που εαν σε πιασει δεν σε αφηνει μεχρι να σε λιωσει!

----------


## gramle

Εγω φοβαμαι να μην παθω καρκινο απο το καπνισμα γιατι καπνιζω αρκετα. Πανω απο πακετο και οταν βγω εξω βραδυ καπνιζω το ενα μετα το αλλο που σημαινει χαλαρα αλλο ενα πακετο. Αυτο που με τρομοκρατει ειναι οχι οτι θα χασω την ζωη μου αλλα θα στερησω απο το παιδι μου την μητερα του και θα το πονεσει πολυ αυτο με αποτελεσμα να μην εχει μια φυσιολογικη αναπτυξη. Θα το πονεσω δηλαδη εγω η ιδια που τοσο το λατρευω. Γιατι εν γνωση μου καπνιζω σαν φουγαρο ενω ξερω οτι μπορει να σημβει αυτο που φοβαμαι. Φοβαμαι οτι ειμαι ανικανη να το σταματησω και μισω τον εαυτο μου για αυτη μου την αδυναμια. Φοβαμαι πως αν το κοψω θα παχυνω, θα ειμαι αμηχανη σε πολλες καταστασεις που με φοβιζουν... ενας φαυλος κυκλος δηλαδη!

----------


## neve

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Εγω φοβαμαι να μην παθω καρκινο απο το καπνισμα γιατι καπνιζω αρκετα. Πανω απο πακετο και οταν βγω εξω βραδυ καπνιζω το ενα μετα το αλλο που σημαινει χαλαρα αλλο ενα πακετο...... Γιατι εν γνωση μου καπνιζω σαν φουγαρο ενω ξερω οτι μπορει να σημβει αυτο που φοβαμαι. Φοβαμαι οτι ειμαι ανικανη να το σταματησω και μισω τον εαυτο μου για αυτη μου την αδυναμια. Φοβαμαι πως αν το κοψω θα παχυνω, θα ειμαι αμηχανη σε πολλες καταστασεις που με φοβιζουν... ενας φαυλος κυκλος δηλαδη!


ομοίως +10 000 000...  :Frown:

----------


## Kassi

Αυτό που όταν έλεγα ότι φοβάμαι τον εαυτό μου είναι ότι φοβάμαι τα παιχνίδια του μυαλού μου......
Ως γνήσια ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική λοιπόν φοβάμαι πως μια μέρα θα τρελαθώ ή ότι το έχω ήδη κάνει.Αυτό φοβάμαι.....και ότι θα με πουν τρελή για τις ιδέες μου....

----------


## emily:)

το να λες τι φοβασαι αν το σκεφτεις ειναι πολυ πιο σημαντικο και θαρραλεο απο οποιονδηποτε αλλο φοβο....

κασσι οπως εισαι και σε οποιον αρεσεις και εσυ και οι ιδεες σου.............. :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## gus1973

Φοβάμαι να μιλήσω μπροστά σε κοινό... σε κοινό από 5-6 άτομα και πάνω, μην φανταστείτε κανά γεμάτο αμφιθέατρο  :Smile:  ... έχω κοινωνική φοβία... 

Φοβάμαι και αγχώνομαι όταν πρέπει να γνωρίσω μια νέα κατάσταση. Όταν πρέπει να γνωρίσω έναν νέο άτομο, όταν πρέπει να επισκεφτώ ένα νέο μέρος...

Φοβάμαι ότι το άγχος μου, κάποια στιγμή θα μου δημιουργήσει σοβαρά παθολογικά προβλήματα τα οποία θα είναι μη αναστρέψιμα...


Φοβόμουν ότι θα τρελαθώ, ότι θα φτάσω στην ψύχωση και στη σχιζοφρένεια... τα ξεπέρασα με τη γνώση, την οποία απέκτησα μετά από επίσκεψη σε ειδικό και γενικά μετά από εκμυστηρεύσεις σχετικά με το συγκεκριμένο φόβο.

----------


## psychology

s

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by gus1973_
> Φοβάμαι να μιλήσω μπροστά σε κοινό... σε κοινό από 5-6 άτομα και πάνω, μην φανταστείτε κανά γεμάτο αμφιθέατρο  ... έχω κοινωνική φοβία... 
> 
> *Είδα μόνο το αμφιθέατρο και ήθελα να σου πω πως αν έτσι είναι η κοινωνική φοβία τότε όλοι πάσχουμε από αυτή....Το να φοβάσαι γενικά να ανοιχτείς και να γνωρίσεις νέα άτομα είναι φοβία παθολογική;Γιατί εγώ την θεωρώ φυσιολογική.Δεν έχουν όλη τη χάρη να ανοίγονται στο τσάκ μπαμ.Πολλά άτομα είναι πιο ντροπαλά και εσωστρεφή και θέλουν το χρόνο τους.*
> 
> Φοβάμαι και αγχώνομαι όταν πρέπει να γνωρίσω μια νέα κατάσταση. Όταν πρέπει να γνωρίσω έναν νέο άτομο, όταν πρέπει να επισκεφτώ ένα νέο μέρος...
> 
> Φοβάμαι ότι το άγχος μου, κάποια στιγμή θα μου δημιουργήσει σοβαρά παθολογικά προβλήματα τα οποία θα είναι μη αναστρέψιμα...
> 
> ...

----------


## gramle

Θελω να ανφερω και εγω αυτο που περναω και οποιος μπορει και ξερει ας μου απαντησει τι σκατα εχω. Λοιπον απο τα 19 μου, τωρα ειμαι 35, λιποθυμαω. Αυτο μου συμβαινει 2 με 3 φορες το χρονο. Εχω κανει αρκετες εξετασεις αξονική, μαγνητική αιματος κλπ και δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα. Το παραξενο ειναι οτι το παθαινω αρκετα σπανια και χωρις να εχει προηγηθει κατι δηλ. να στεναχωρηθω ή κατι αλλο. Να επισημανω οτι τρωω καλα δηλ. δεν ειναι οτι δεν εφαγα γι αυτο λιποθυμισα. Πιστευετε οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο ή κατι μπορει να εχω που δεν μου το εχουν βρει ακομα? Α, παντα το παθαινω βραδυ οταν ειμαι εξω σε καποιο μπαρ. Νιωθω μια ζεστη να αρχιζει απο τα ποδια μου και σε δευτερολεπτα ανεβαινει προς τα πανω και οταν φτασει στο κεφαλι πεφτω κατω. Πολλες φορες συνοδευεται και με διαροια! δηλ. τα κανω πανω μου! καταλαβαινεται ποσο πολυ με κανει να ντρεπομαι αυτο και οταν το νιωσω πανικοβαλομαι οτι θα γινω ρεζιλι. Ειναι ο μονικος φοβος μου οταν βγω εξω....

----------


## gramle

Αυτη την φοβια μου την εχω αναφερει και σε αλλο θεμα αλλα το ξανααναφερω μηπως και δεν διαβαστει εκει

----------


## Sofia

φοβάμαι μήπως σταματήσω να διεκδικώ αυτό που ψάχνω: την ηρεμία μου και την ασφάλεια....

----------


## Helena

φοβάμαι πως άρχισε -μόλις-να βρέχει..ωραίο σ/κ θα περάσουμε.... :Mad:

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by psychology_
> καλησπερα παιδια με φωναζουνε στηβεν και ειμαι21 εχω καποια προβληματα.οταν ειμαι μονος μου νομιζω οτι καποιος ειναι διπλα μου.το εχω πολυ καιρο αυτο.πριν απο βδομαδες ημουν μονος μου στο δρομο οπως αρκετες φορες και ενω περπατουσα εντελως ηρεμος με πιανει μια κριση ενα σφιξιμο λαιμο και απο το σαγονη μεχρι το λαιμο εσφιγκε και να τσιτονε το δερμα ηταν μετα τις 12 το βραδυ και φοβομουνα μην με δει κανεις ετσι.τονιζω οτι ημουν ηρεμος και δεν μπορουσα να το ελενξω.στη συναιχεια της διαδρομης πρως το σπιτι μου αυτο δυναμονε οποτε αντισεκομουν και απο το πολυ σφυξιμο στο λαιμο νομιζα οτι γυνομουνα ενα ταιρας γιατι φαινοντουσαν πολυ τα δοντια μου.ειχα τρελαθει.εφτασα σπιτι και ολα ενταξει.πρωτη φορα εγινε τοτε και δεν ξαναγηνε.εχω αλλο ενα προβλημα οταν ειμαι μονος μου πανικοβαλομαι γαιτι καποιος ειναι εκει.δεν ξερω πως να το πω.θελω να ανοιξω δικο μου σπιτι και να μεινω μονος μου αλλα θα παιθανω μονο απο την ιδεα οτι θα εχω αυτο τον φοβο.σκεφτικα μια ιδεα αυτος που νομιζω οτι με παρακολουθει οταν ειμαι μονος να περιμενω να δω τι θελει και να μην το βαζω στα ποδια οταν βρισκομαι μονος.αλλα απεριψα την ιδεα γιατι αυτος που με παρακολουθει δεν ειναι ανθρωπος ειναι κατι που δεν φαινεται αλλα τον νοιωθω και αυτο που δεν βλεπουμε ειναι αυτο που δεν μπορουμε να αντιμετοπισουμε.πειτε μου παρακαλω τι να κανω.παντως οχι ψιχολογο για προσωπικους λογους.ευχαριστω.ζησε τη στιγμη


Psychology ποιός είναι αυτός ο προσωπικός λόγος που δε σε αφήνει να δεις ψυχολόγο;;;Μήπως αυτός που σε παρακολουθεί δεν θέλει να πας σε ψυχολόγο ή απλά δεν θες γιατί αισθάνεσαι άβολα να πας σε ψυχολόγο;Αυτόν που σε παρακολουθεί τον βλέπεις;Σου μιλάει;Είναι ένας;Είναι πολλοί;Από πότε άρχισες να αισθάνεσαι ότι κάποιος σε παρακολουθεί;Τι θέλει πιστεύεις από εσένα;Φυσικά ,περιττό να σου πω πως δεν είσαι τέρας.Περιμένω νέα σου...

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by psychology_
> καλησπερα παιδια με φωναζουνε στηβεν και ειμαι21 εχω καποια προβληματα.οταν ειμαι μονος μου νομιζω οτι καποιος ειναι διπλα μου.το εχω πολυ καιρο αυτο.πριν απο βδομαδες ημουν μονος μου στο δρομο οπως αρκετες φορες και ενω περπατουσα εντελως ηρεμος με πιανει μια κριση ενα σφιξιμο λαιμο και απο το σαγονη μεχρι το λαιμο εσφιγκε και να τσιτονε το δερμα ηταν μετα τις 12 το βραδυ και φοβομουνα μην με δει κανεις ετσι.τονιζω οτι ημουν ηρεμος και δεν μπορουσα να το ελενξω.στη συναιχεια της διαδρομης πρως το σπιτι μου αυτο δυναμονε οποτε αντισεκομουν ...πρωτη φορα εγινε τοτε και δεν ξαναγηνε.εχω αλλο ενα προβλημα οταν ειμαι μονος μου πανικοβαλομαι γαιτι καποιος ειναι εκει.δεν ξερω πως να το πω.θελω να ανοιξω δικο μου σπιτι και να μεινω μονος μου αλλα θα παιθανω μονο απο την ιδεα οτι θα εχω αυτο τον φοβο.σκεφτικα μια ιδεα αυτος που νομιζω οτι με παρακολουθει οταν ειμαι μονος να περιμενω να δω τι θελει και να μην το βαζω στα ποδια οταν βρισκομαι μονος.αλλα απεριψα την ιδεα γιατι αυτος που με παρακολουθει δεν ειναι ανθρωπος ειναι κατι που δεν φαινεται αλλα τον νοιωθω και αυτο που δεν βλεπουμε ειναι αυτο που δεν μπορουμε να αντιμετοπισουμε.πειτε μου παρακαλω τι να κανω.παντως οχι ψιχολογο για προσωπικους λογους.ευχαριστω.


οι φοβιες που εχεις μοιαζουν με το \"φοβο του μπαμπουλα\" 
http://www.answers.com/topic/bogyphobia 

και την \"ηρεμοφοβια\"
http://www.answers.com/topic/eremophobia 

χωρις να ειμαι ειδικος, θα σου προτεινα να επισκεφθεις γιατρο. οσο το αφηνεις, φοβαμαι πως τοσο θα θεριευει.

----------


## Kassi

Έλα ρε.Βρήκες άκρη;έψαχνα στο μανία καταδίωξης αλλά δεν βρήκα στοιχεία.......Πάω να τσεκάρω τα λινκ να δω τι λένε.....Στήβεν με λίγη ψυχοθεραπεία όλα θα περάσουν.Φαντάζομαι νιώθεις κάπως ασφυκτικά στην ζωή σου αυτό τον καιρό.

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by kanenas_
> 
> ...και την \"ηρεμοφοβια\"
> http://www.answers.com/topic/eremophobia


ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ (γαμο τι δισλεξια μου): 

και την \"*ε*ρ*η*μοφοβια\"

----------


## psychology

αν μπορουσες με κατι να εκπρωσοπησης το φοβο σου αυτο με τη θα ητανε..........

----------


## Kassi

Steven φαντάζομαι εννοείς να αντιμετωπίσεις το φόβο σου.Με ψυχραιμία για αρχή,με ψυχοθεραπεία μελλοντικά.Νομίζω ότι οι φόβοι μας είναι καταπιεσμένα αρνητικά συναισθήματα.Νομίζω.....Τώρα αυτό που περιέγραψες ότι είδες τα μάτια του θα πρέπει να ήταν τρομακτικό για εσένα.Κι εγώ την μοναξιά δεν την φοβάμαι απλά αλλά την ξορκίζω όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι.Τις περισσότερες κρίσεις πανικού τις πάθαινα όταν ήμουν μόνη.Να κοιτάξεις να αντιμετωπίσεις όπως σου είπαμε τους φόβους σου και μετά να πας να μείνεις μόνος σου.Απ\'τα όποια λεφτά βγάζεις κράτα μερικά για μια ψυχοθεραπεία.Εγώ μη ξέροντας μπορώ να κάνω αρκετές υποθέσεις οι οποίες μπορεί και να είναι λάθος.......

----------


## psychology

κασσυ συμφονω.και οι συμβουλες που μου εχεις δωσει πιστεψε με θα με βοηθησουν πολυ.θα σου πω και της εξελιξεις στο μελλον.οσο για το φοβο που σου ειπα να επρωσοπησεις.ειναι για παραδηγμα.το ανχος μου θα το εκπροσωπουσα με με ενα μερος που θα ειχαι πολυ κινηση πολλα κορναριζματα πολυ κοσμο οπως της συναβλιες και να φοναζαναι ολοι θα εχανες την μπαλα.εσυ

----------


## Kassi

Αχά.Οκ.Στήβεν.Σε βλέπω έξυπνο άτομο...Οκ θα το εκπροσωπούσα λοιπόν έτσι.....Είμαι μόνη στο σπίτι κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέφτη και αισθάνομαι ότι είμαι άλλη από αυτό που βλέπω.Μετά με πιάνει η κρίση.Όλα έρχονται να με πλακώσουν.Δεν υπάρχει αέρας,ούτε χρόνος.Είμαι σε υπερδιέγερση.Θα πεθάνω.Είναι μια ωραία κρίση πανικού.Αυτά συνέβαιναν παλιά.Τώρα σπάνια χτυπούν ξανά.Θα έλεγα ότι είμαι κλειστοφοβική.Όμως ακόμα κι αν ήμουν στο σπίτι μου όπου από παντού μπορούσα να διαφύγω με χτύπησε ο πανικός.Δεν μπορούσα να ξεφύγω από εμένα φαίνεται.Χαχα.....Ο φόβος που θα με εκπροσωπούσε είναι ένα απομονωμένο μέρος.Βράδυ, αραχνιασμένο σπίτι...Οτιδήποτε λοιπόν το μοναχικό.Δεν αντέχω τη μοναξιά, μάλλον όπως εσύ.

----------


## Kassi

Λολ.Πάντως με έκανες και γέλασα Στηβ.Το γυρίσαμε σε ονλάιν ψυχοθεραπεία.Έλεγες ότι ήθελες να γίνεις ψυχολόγος.Έχεις διαβάσει βιβλία αντίστοιχα;Τι σε εμπόδισε από το να γίνεις;;;

----------


## psychology

καλα πρεπει να εισαι αφασια!!!!!.σε συμπαθεισα!!!!!!!!!.οι καταστασεις στο σπιτι μου και με τους γονεις μου δεν με αφησανε να κανω πολλα πρματα.....σε λιγο καιρο θα φυγω απο το σπιτι μου θα ζησω επιτελους ....θα μαζεψω λεφτα και θα παω σε ιδιοτικη σχολη.σε ευχαριστω που ρωτησες.
Μου ειπες πριν οτι κοιτας τον εαυτο σου στον καθρευτη και βλεπεις εναν ανθρωπο αλλον απο αυτο που περιμενεις.ποιον ανθρωπο!!!!

----------


## giota73

Καλημέρα σας. Πρώτη φορά γράφω εδώ έχω πολλά να σας πω αλλά ας αρχίσω από τις φοβίες . Δεν ξέρω αν είναι φοβία θα σας το περιγράψω για να το περιγράψω και σε εμένα γιατί αποφεύγω και στον εαυτό μου να το αναλύσω. Λοιπόν οδηγώ περίπου 10 χρόνια. Ημουν άνετη με την οδήγηση, όχι ότι έκανα και μεγάλες διαδρομές αλλά τουλάχιστον στις γειτονικές πόλεις πήγαινα και μάλιστα έτρεχα μ 200 . Εδώ και κάποια χρόνια οδηγώ μέσα στην πόλη μόνο και αυτό με δυσκολία . Ευκολα κάνω τις συνηθισμένες διαδρομές αλλά αν είναι να κάνω κάποια όχι και τόσο συνιθισμένη φοβάμαι. Εκτός πόλης δε με πιάνει τρέμουλο. Εχω την αίσθηση ότι ζαλίζομαι, αν και δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό. Με αποσυντονίζει η ταχύτητα, ακόμη και αν οδηγεί άλλος. Η εικόνα του δρόμου μπροστά μου με τρομάζει , θαρρείς και χάνω τον εστιασμό μου, αυτό είναι, η εικόνα του δρόμου χωρίς κάποιο άλλο σημείο μπροστά μου, ή δίπλα μου με κάνει να χάνω τον εστιασμό μου, φοβάμαι ότι θα φύγωαπό το δρόμο, θα πε΄σω πάνω σε κανένα. Ωστόσο μέσα στην πόλη που οδηγώ αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν έχω χάσει τις ικανότητές μουστηνοδήγηση, αντιδρώεκεί που χρειάζεται ,θαέλεγα ότι οδηγώ καλά. Αισθάνομαι λοιπόν ότι είναιφόβος αυτόπου με κηριεύει εκτός πολης αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το αντιμετώπισω. Εχω δοκιμάσει να οδηγήδσω εκτός πολης αλλά δεν είναι δύσκολο, λέω πότε θα τελείωσει και αυτό όχι μόνη μου με συνοδηγό τον άντρα μου. Δεν ξέρω ανα καταλάβατε τίποτα, τουλάχιστον εγώ τόσα μπορώ να καταλάβω δεν μπορώ νατο εξηγήσω περισσότερο. Και δεν έχει συμβεί κάτι κάποιο ατύτχημα για να δικαιολογήσει τους φόβους μου.΄Αυτό πουέχει συμβεί είναι παρατεταμένες ζαλάδες με διάφορα αίτια , κυρίως αυχενικό, δεν ε΄νιωθαικανλη ούτε να περπατήσω όχι να οδηγήσω. Από τότε λοιιπόν ακόμηκαι χωρίς να έχω ζαλάδες φοβάμαι.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by psychology_
> καλα πρεπει να εισαι αφασια!!!!!.σε συμπαθεισα!!!!!!!!!.οι καταστασεις στο σπιτι μου και με τους γονεις μου δεν με αφησανε να κανω πολλα πρματα.....σε λιγο καιρο θα φυγω απο το σπιτι μου θα ζησω επιτελους ....θα μαζεψω λεφτα και θα παω σε ιδιοτικη σχολη.σε ευχαριστω που ρωτησες.
> Μου ειπες πριν οτι κοιτας τον εαυτο σου στον καθρευτη και βλεπεις εναν ανθρωπο αλλον απο αυτο που περιμενεις.ποιον ανθρωπο!!!!


Ναι βρε Στηβ κι εγώ σε έχω συμπαθήσει.....Αχ,πότε να φύγω κι εγώ να λες.Δεν βλέπω άλλον άνθρωπο απλά η αίσθηση του γνώριμου εαυτού χάνεται.Πρέπει να είναι το Απροσωποποίηση.Παίζει....Εί αι μια κατάσταση στην οποία αισθάνεσαι άυλη.Δυστυχώς δεν με βλέπω Πάμελα Άντερσον .Με βλέπω αυτή που είμαι αλλά πώς να το εξηγήσω το συναίσθημα;Αισθάνομαι σα να έχω εγκαταλείψει κατάτι το σώμα.....Αυτό με τον καθρέφτη έχω καιρό να το πάθω και δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω ακριβή περιγραφή του πως αισθανόμουν τότε......Αυτό με το άυλη το έχω όμως ακόμα και το παθαίνω κατά καιρούς.....Αισθάνεσαι ότι ακόμα κι αν είσαι κάπου δεν είσαι αρκετά δυνατή,αρκετά εμφανής.....Ας πούνε κι άλλοι αν το έχουν πάθει.Με ενδιαφέρει.Δεν το είχα προσέξει ιδιαίτερα το συναίσθημα αυτό.Νόμιζα ότι υπήρχε έτσι απλά.Είναι αυτή η Απροσωποποίηση;Αν όχι, τι είναι η Απροσωποποίηση;

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by giota73_
> Καλημέρα σας. Πρώτη φορά γράφω εδώ έχω πολλά να σας πω αλλά ας αρχίσω από τις φοβίες . Δεν ξέρω αν είναι φοβία θα σας το περιγράψω για να το περιγράψω και σε εμένα γιατί αποφεύγω και στον εαυτό μου να το αναλύσω. Λοιπόν οδηγώ περίπου 10 χρόνια. Ημουν άνετη με την οδήγηση, όχι ότι έκανα και μεγάλες διαδρομές αλλά τουλάχιστον στις γειτονικές πόλεις πήγαινα και μάλιστα έτρεχα μ 200 . Εδώ και κάποια χρόνια οδηγώ μέσα στην πόλη μόνο και αυτό με δυσκολία . Ευκολα κάνω τις συνηθισμένες διαδρομές αλλά αν είναι να κάνω κάποια όχι και τόσο συνιθισμένη φοβάμαι. Εκτός πόλης δε με πιάνει τρέμουλο. Εχω την αίσθηση ότι ζαλίζομαι, αν και δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό. Με αποσυντονίζει η ταχύτητα, ακόμη και αν οδηγεί άλλος. Η εικόνα του δρόμου μπροστά μου με τρομάζει , θαρρείς και χάνω τον εστιασμό μου, αυτό είναι, η εικόνα του δρόμου χωρίς κάποιο άλλο σημείο μπροστά μου, ή δίπλα μου με κάνει να χάνω τον εστιασμό μου, φοβάμαι ότι θα φύγωαπό το δρόμο, θα πε΄σω πάνω σε κανένα. Ωστόσο μέσα στην πόλη που οδηγώ αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν έχω χάσει τις ικανότητές μουστηνοδήγηση, αντιδρώεκεί που χρειάζεται ,θαέλεγα ότι οδηγώ καλά. Αισθάνομαι λοιπόν ότι είναιφόβος αυτόπου με κηριεύει εκτός πολης αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το αντιμετώπισω. Εχω δοκιμάσει να οδηγήδσω εκτός πολης αλλά δεν είναι δύσκολο, λέω πότε θα τελείωσει και αυτό όχι μόνη μου με συνοδηγό τον άντρα μου. Δεν ξέρω ανα καταλάβατε τίποτα, τουλάχιστον εγώ τόσα μπορώ να καταλάβω δεν μπορώ νατο εξηγήσω περισσότερο. Και δεν έχει συμβεί κάτι κάποιο ατύτχημα για να δικαιολογήσει τους φόβους μου.΄Αυτό πουέχει συμβεί είναι παρατεταμένες ζαλάδες με διάφορα αίτια , κυρίως αυχενικό, δεν ε΄νιωθαικανλη ούτε να περπατήσω όχι να οδηγήσω. Από τότε λοιιπόν ακόμηκαι χωρίς να έχω ζαλάδες φοβάμαι.


Ε,χμμμ..Μόλις διάβαζα την αρχή ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν είχε συμβεί ατύχημα.Γιατί εγώ όσες φορές περευρέθηκα σε ατύχημα δεν αντέδρασα άσχημα την παρούσα στιγμή αλλά μου βγήκε μετά σα φοβία και όταν έμπαινα σε αυτοκίνητο για 2 περίπου χρόνια μετά το ατύχημα δεν μπορούσα να μείνω ήρεμη.Πίστευα ότι θα τρακάρουμε,τα αυτοκίνητα γύρω με ζάλιζαν και ότι ήταν πολύ κοντά μας.Το ξεπέρασα δύσκολα αυτό το συναίσθημα.Τις ζαλάδες τις έχεις ελέγξει;Τι είναι αυτό που σε κάνει να συσχετίζεις το άγχος του δρόμου-αυτοκινήτου με τις ζαλάδες που έχουν άλλη αιτία και όχι ψυχολογική όπως μας λες;;;

----------


## gramle

Giota εγω οδηγω απ\' το 95 και ακομη δεν εχω κανει ταξιδι ποτε γιατι φοβαμαι αρκετα και πιο πολυ τις προσπερασεις. Νομιζω οτι θα τρακαρω με τοπικη γι αυτο δεν το εχω κανει και ουτε νομιζω να το κανω ποτε. Μεσα στην πολη ομως ειμαι τζιμανι.

----------


## e8

Καλησπέρα 

Γιώτα έτσι που το περιγράφεις δείχνει ότι είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό το πρόβλημά σου.
Μήπως να το συζητούσες με κάποιο ειδικό ?

Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά.

----------


## psychology

για σου κασσυ και στα υπολυπα παιδια.απρωσοποιηση......χμ... ...λοιπον ξερεις τι λεω οτι εχεις λιγο κατωτεροτιτα πανω στον ιδιο σου στον εαυτο....το ειχα και εγω αυτο.κανε κατι για τον εαυτο σου και οταν κοιτας στον καθρευτη να σου ερχονται τα λογια μου στο μυαλο σου.θα σου πω μια ευκολη διαδηκασια να κανεις ,και οταν την κανεις θελω να μου πεις,ειναι κατι ευκολο αλλα θελει λιγο πρασπαθεια .προσπαθεισε να θημημηθεις κατι ομορφο στο προσωπο σου η στο σωμα σου που σου εχουν πει..με ακους ε; και οταν κοιτας στον καθρευτη θυμησου τα λογια του ανθρωπου που σου εχει κανει το κομπιλιμεντο ,και θα εστανθεις υπεροχα.ετσι σιγα σιγα θα αντιλησης δηναμη και μετα μπορεις να το χρεισημοποιησης πανω σους ανθρωπους και οχι μονο στον καθρευτη.

υ.π. περιμενω νεα σου.....

----------


## psychology

για σου γεωργια τι κανεις;να σε ρωτησω οι ζαλαδες σε ποιανουν και οταν εισαι μεσα στο αυτοκινητο ανθρωπο που αγαπας;

----------


## Kassi

Steve τα κοπλιμέντα είναι καλά αλλά το αν τα πιστεύεις είναι το θέμα και στις περιπτώσεις άγχους δεν είναι νομίζω η κατωτερότητα το κύριο συναίσθημα αλλά τα καταπιεσμένα αρνητικά συναισθήματα.Λόγω ονόματός σου ρωτάω ξανά.Θα μας καταλάβαινες καλύτερα αν σου μιλούσαμε στα αγγλικά για παράδειγμα;Επειδή γράφω κάπως έτσι πιο περίπλοκα μερικές φορές θέλω να πιστεύω ότι γίνομαι κατανοητή....Αν όχι πες μου να γίνω πιο απλή στον λόγο μου...

----------


## giota73

Ναι και εγώ πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα μου με την οδήγηση είναι ψυχολογικό και δεν είναι το μόνο. Από την άλλη έχοντας τόσα χρόνια να οδηγήσω εκτός πόλης είναι και πραγματικό. Το αφήνω στην άκρη προς το πα΄ρον και δεν πιέζομαι για να κάνω κάτι και γι αυτό.

----------


## psychology

καλη μου κασσυ τι εννοεις αρνητηκα συνεσθηματα;;;

----------


## psychology

γιωτα μην το αφηνης.μιλησε μου..βγαλτο απο μεσα σου....ανοιξου μου

----------


## Kassi

Αρνητικά συναισθήματα Στηβ είναι αυτά που σου προκαλούν δυσφορία δηλ.στενοχώρια....
Αρνητικά συναισθήματα δεν είναι η χαρά,η ευεξία,η αγάπη...αλλά τα αντίθετά τους...

----------


## interappted

φοβαμαι γιατι ο,τι φοβαμαι το βρησκω μπροστα μου..με κυνηγαει..ο γιατρος λεει οτι το κυνηγαω εγω..δεν ξερω ποιος εχει δικιο αλλα αυτο βρισκεται παντα μπροστα μου!

----------


## psychology

για σου κασσυ.να σου αυτα τα αρνητηκα συναισθηματα μπορεις να τα ελενξεις;

----------


## psychology

ιντεραππτεντ πως παει.μην ανυσηχεις ολα θα παν καλα.ηρθες εδω να μιλησεις εδω γι αυτο που σε απασχολη και να ηρεμισεις.το θεμα ειναι τη φοβασαι και το βρησκεις μπροστα σου;

----------


## Stressed_28

Η ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΜΟΥ ΦΟΒΙΑ( ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΟΤΑΔΙ. ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΒΗΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΦΩΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ, (ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ, ) ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΒΕΒΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΟΤΙ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΩΜΑΤΙΟ , ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ Η \'\'ΚΑΤΙ\'\' ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΚΟ. ΜΟΥΣΚΕΥΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΙΔΡΩΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΕΤΟΙΜΗ ΝΑ ΛΙΠΟΘΥΜΗΣΩ. ΑΝ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ, ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ. ΑΝ ΟΧΙ, ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΤΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΩΜΑΤΙΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΑΠΟΣΥΝΘΕΣΗΣ... :Frown:

----------


## Adzik

η μεγαλητερη φοβια μου..μετα..η περα απο την μοναξια μου..ειναι το να χασω τα λογικα μου....το να ειμαι σε διαρκεισ συγχυση......

----------


## giota73

Τελικά ο μόνος τρόπος να αντιμετωπίσουμε το φόβο μας είναι το καντο και ας φοβάσαι. Είναι και ο τίτλος ενός βιβλίου που διάβασα τελευταία. Και πραγματικά σε σχέη με το φόβο μου με την οδηγηση εκτός πολης για τον οποίο σας έχω μιλήσει είχε αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Tzeni

Φοβιες πολλες............................

Τα υψη, τα αεροπλανα, τις αρρωστιες, να μην πνιγω καθως τρωω, τον πολυ κοσμο, το 
σκοταδι, να μην παθει κατι η κορη μου.
Αλλα η πιο επωδυνη απο ολες ειναι η μοναξια μου............................................ ................

----------


## kallia13

Εγω παιδιά φοβάμαι πολύ τα φίδια...όποτε είμαι μόνη μου φοβάμαι ότι τώρα θα έρθουν να με δαγκώσουν....μόνο καλοκαίρι το νιώθω 

αλλα φοβάμαι και το μέλλον...ότι αυτά που μου συμβαίνουν δεν θα διορθωθούν (χαρακτήρα)

----------


## Kassi

Παιδιά πώς είναι δυνατόν αναρωτιέμαι σε έναν κόσμο που γλεντάει,καλοπερνάει και χαίρεται να ακούω έναν έναν να μιλάει για μοναξιά;Αυξάνεται πολλή η κατάλιψη τα τελευταία χρόνια, σα μάστιγα, και απορώ γιατί....Από εκεί που νόμιζα πως οι ψυχικά ασθενείς αποτελούσαν μειονότητα ακούω και βλέπω όλο και περισσότερα κρούσματα....

----------


## Lenaki

Χα! Πες καλύτερα πως είμαστε η πλειοψηφία! 

Είναι πολλά που αποτρέπουν κάποιον με ψυχικό νόσημα να μην το εκδηλώσει. Φόβος απόρριψης, απομόνωσης ( λες και δεν είναι ΗΔΗ μόνος μες στη δυστυχία του ), στιγματισμού.

Μου θυμίζει άλλες εποχές που μόνο ακουστά τις έχω. Ξέρεις, κάτι σαν τους λεπρούς που τους εξόριζαν στη Σπιναλόγκα (ελπίζω να γράφεται όντως έτσι).

Και τελικά...γιατί να μην πάσχουν όλο και περισσότεροι από κατάθλιψη; Πού είναι η ποιότητα ζωής; Παλεύουμε καθημερινά και ποιες είναι οι απολαβές; Και φυσικά δε μιλάω μόνο για απολαβές οικονομικής φύσης.

Κάποιες φορές νιώθω σαν όλα να διαλύονται γύρω μας και να μην μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτε για να εμποδίσουμε την \"καταστροφή\".

Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά..συγκεχυμένες σκέψεις κάνω κι εγώ και παλεύω συνέχεια με τον εαυτό μου προσπαθώντας να δώσω μία νότα αδιαφορίας στο τί με προβληματίζει...
Μπερδεμένα πράγματα...

----------


## ΜΙΝΑ

Φοβίες ή μαλακίες του εγκεφάλου μου θα έλεγα εγώ που τους επιτρέπω να μου χαλάνε την ζωή? δόξα σοι ο θεός έχω αρκετές.η πιο πρόσφατη είναι με την οδήγηση , έπειτα απο 8 χρόνια οδήγησης επειδή το μαλακισμένο το αυτοκίνητό μου έκανε κάτι θορύβους νομίζω οτι άνα πάσα στιγμή θα με αφήσει ακόμα και τώρα που το πήγα στο συνεργείο πάλι τα ίδια εγώ.χτες πήγα μια βόλτα και έγινα μούσκεμα στον ιδρώτα.πάμε παρακάτω, φοβία οτι θα με πιάσει το στομάχι μου και θα ανακατευτώ και θα ξεράσω μπροστά σε κόσμο εκεί που πάω για ποτό ή γενικά για βόλτα.(βέβαια τόσα χρόνια ποτέ δεν έχω ξεράσει μπροστά σε κόσμο).Φοβάμαι τα σκούρα νερά στην θάλασσα,νομίζω οτι κάτι κρύβεται απο κάτω και θα με σκοτώσει, έτσι και με πετάξει άνθρωπος σε σκούρα νερά θα πάθω καρδιά.Φοβάμαι μην με θάψουν ζωντανή(δεν ξέρω για ποιό λόγο θα το έκανε κανείς).Φοβάμαι να πάω στο χωριό μου γιατί το νοσοκομείο είναι σε απόσταση 15 λεπτών και δεν ξέρω ποιος θα με πάει. Αυτά για σήμερα!!!!!

----------


## fallen

Φοβιες?πολλες....φοβαμαι κλειστους χωρους,παθαινω κρισεις,νιωθω πως μου τελειωνει το οξυγονο ακομα και στο ανσανσερ.Φοβαμαι την θαλασσα τον τελευταιο καιρο και δεν ξερω τον λογο γατι παντα την λατρευα και εκανα ιστιοπλοια..Φοβαμαι να φαω κανονικα γιατι νιωθω πως θα παχυνω παρα πολυ..Φοβαμαι να αγαπησω γιατι νιωθω πως ολοι με κοροιδευουν και θελουν να με πληγωσουν..Φοβαμαι πως δεν ειμαι αρκετα καλη...Φοβαμαι οταν ειμαι στο αμαξι γιατι νομιζω τον τελευταιο καιρο πως θα γινει πιτα!!!Φοβαμαι παρα πολυ το σκοταδι αυτες τις μερες ενω παντα το λατρευα...Τελος φοβαμαι πως θα καω ζωντανη...αυτες προς το παρον και βλεπουμε τι θα προκυψει ακομα...

----------


## Kassi

Ε,ψιλοπράγματα δηλαδή....

----------


## krino

Δεν φοβάμαι τίποτα. Δεν ελπίζω τίποτα. Είμαι ελεύθερος
Καζαντζακης

και εγω στο καπακι.

----------


## dinad

Φοβάμαι ότι θα μείνω.....στο ράφι!!
Θέλω να παντρευτώ και να προλάβω τουλάχιστον να κάνω ένα παιδάκι... αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι όταν έρθει η ώρα...εαν έρθει ποτέ...δεν θα μπορώ πλέον να κάνω...

----------


## ex_hus

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Δεν φοβάμαι τίποτα. Δεν ελπίζω τίποτα. Είμαι ελεύθερος
> Καζαντζακης
> 
> και εγω στο καπακι.


Και φοβάμαι και ελπίζω πολλά. Eίμαι άνθρωπος
Ex_hus

----------


## Kassi

Να\'χε μια καταθλιψούλα ο Καζαντζάκης;;;

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by dinad_
> Φοβάμαι ότι θα μείνω.....στο ράφι!!
> Θέλω να παντρευτώ και να προλάβω τουλάχιστον να κάνω ένα παιδάκι... αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι όταν έρθει η ώρα...εαν έρθει ποτέ...δεν θα μπορώ πλέον να κάνω...


Γίνε προσφορά και όλο και κάποιος θα σε αγοράσει..Τι γράφω η χριστιανή!Ε,όχι.Σιγά τον φόβο..

----------


## Kassi

Πάντως το σκεπτικό του Καζαντζάκη μου θυμίζει λίγο κινέζικη φιλοσοφία,νιρβάνα και εσωτερικό άδειασμα.Νομίζω ότι στην Νιρβάνα αυτός είναι ο απαιτούμενος στόχος...

----------


## fallen

Ωχ καινουργια φοβια σημερα....Δεν θα ξαναδω αυτον που θελω ποτε!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by ex_hus_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> Δεν φοβάμαι τίποτα. Δεν ελπίζω τίποτα. Είμαι ελεύθερος
> Καζαντζακης
> 
> ...



Καλυτερα ελευθερος παρα ανθρωπος.
(η οτι αλλο)

krino

----------


## ex_hus

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ex_hus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Καλύτερα (διαβάστε) Καζαντζάκη (ή ότι άλλο) παρά Εx_hus 
Εx_hus

----------


## Kassi

Σωστός ο παίκτης....Πολύ πεσσιμιστές μωρέ και αυτοί οι καλλιτέχνες..Ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό το ζητούσε ο οργανισμός τους..Διάβασε Καρυωτάκη ,που εν τέλει κι αυτοκτόνησε,να χαρείς το νόημα της ζωής...

----------


## ex_hus

Λες να το βρήκε ΤΕΛΙΚΑ το νόημα???
Και εμείς ακόμα να το ψάχνουμε&gt;&gt;????

----------


## Kassi

Ε στον θάνατο το βρήκε κι αυτός το νόημα της ζωής;;;Το νόημα του θανάτου ίσως...

----------


## Kassi

Μόνο που ο ανιχνευτής πνευμάτων μου δεν πιάνει με το υπερπέραν προσωρινά για τεχνικούς λόγους και δεν εντοπίζω το σήμα Καρυωτάκη..Πρέπει να καλέσω τον διάμεσο να μου τον επισκευάσει...

----------


## Kassi

Επικοινωνείτε με τον τηεφωνητή του συνδρομητή Καρυωτάκης-μακαρίτης...Ευχαριστούμε που καλέσατε την Ghostet...

----------


## Donna

Καλησπερα σε ολους, 

Ειμαι καινουριο μελος, 

Ψαχνω να βρω λυση στο προβλημα μου και ισως εχω κανει μια αρχη, 
Εχω κρισεις πανικου αγχωδες διαταραχη και κοινωνικη φοβια ή διαταραχη όλα αυτά εμαθα ότι τα εχω μετα από επισκεψη που εκανα σε ένα ψυχιατρο.

Όλα αυτά μου ειπε είναι μια μαχη που πρεπει να δωσω με τον εαυτο μου χωρις φαρμακα απλα να κατανοησω τι εχω και να το αντιμετοπισω κατά προσωπο. Να μην αναζητω ασφαλεια και να μην αποφευγω καταστασεις λογω τον ανυποστατον καταστροφικων σκεψεων που κανω.

Δυσκολα, πολύ δυσκολα , ψαχνω να βρω το γιατι μου ετυχε αυτό αν και παντα ημουν λιγο ντροπαλη και ειχα αγχος αυτό δεν με σταματουσε στο να ειμαι κοινωνικη αγαπητη στο κοσμο και παντα αντιμετωπιζα τις καταστασεις με χιουμορ.

Τωρα η μονη μου εξοδος είναι να παω στην δουλεια υπο συνθικες που δημιουργω (αποφευγω τα metting). Αν και λαχταραω να παω να πιω και εγω ένα καφε σαν ανθρωπος μονο στην προταση που θα μου γινει « Παμε για καφεδακι» βουιζουν τα αυτια μου και νιωθω ότι κοβοντε τα ποδια μου και αμεσως σκευτομαι τι δικαιολογια θα βρω τωρα; Θυμωνω με τον εαυτο μου πολύ, γιατι να γινετε αυτό; Σχεδον αποφευγω τα παντα και νιωθω μεγαλη μοναχια (μιας και ουτε σχεση εχω ) τι να κανω δεν ξερω;

Πρεπει να αρχισω έναν αγωνα με τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο και είναι δυσκολο κάθε φορα που νιωθω τα σωματικα συμπτωματα το βαζω στα ποδια και θυμωνω για την φυγη μου που δεν το αντιμετωπισα ηδη ο κοσμος γυρω μου εχει καταλαβει ότι κατι δεν παει καλα νιωθω ότι θελουν να βοηθησουν αλλα δεν είναι αυτοι η λυση ειμαι εγω.

Από χθες χωρις συνταγη γιατρου αρχισα να περνω το Bespar είναι υπιο αγχωλιτικο επιδη ειμαι και φοβιτσιαρα αρχισα μισο το πρωι και μισο το βραδυ και σε 7 μερες θα το πινω 1 το πρωι και ένα το βραδυ, ελπιζω να με βοηθησει λιγο και αυτό στον αγωνα που θελω να κανω και να ρχισω να αντιμετωπιζω τις καταστασεις όπως , να παω για ένα καφε, να βγω μια βολτα, να παω στο metting τις εταιριας και να μην νιοτηω ότι μου κοβετε ο αερας όταν θα πρεπει να πω και εγω τιν αποψη μου ..

Δεν ξερω .. αν εχετε καποια συμβουλη από δικες σας εμπειριες θα χαρω να ακουσω 
Αν και το εχω αποφασισει να το παλεψω , φοβαμε μην τα κανω θαλασσα , η κατασταση αυτή είναι εδώ και ένα μιση χρονο και δεν αντεχω άλλο, ημουν κοινωνικη με δραστηριοτητες και ορεξη για ζωη εκανα ονειρα για το μελλον, όχι ότι τωρα δεν κανω αλλα τα θελω χωρις αυτό, θελω και παλι να νιωσω καλα και ελευθερη και όχι να ειμαι συνέχεια σε μια ανησυχια να ζω το τωρα και να μην κανω αρνητικες σκεψεις για το αυριο. Και πανω από όλα να νιωθω καλα σωματικα χωρις να σερνω το κορμι μου.
Ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων

----------


## maroulaki

Το να εχει κανεις φοβια στα τρενα ειναι λογικο;;

Οι φιλοι μου με δουλευουν ασχημα,ομως για μενα δεν ειναι και τοσο αστειο.Προσφατα αποφασισαμε να παμε εκδρομη στη Θεσσαλονικη ,οι φιλοι μου αποφασισαν να παμε με ιντερσιτυ αλλα αδυνατο να μπω...θα αναγκαστω να παω με λεωφορειο μου φαινεται... :Frown: Μα ειμαι σοβαρη;;;

----------


## Dalia

Φοβίες είναι αυτές.Δεν υπάρχει λογικό και παράλογο.Ολες τις φοβίες το μυαλό μας τις δημιουργεί.
Τι ακριβώς φοβάσαι στο τρένο?Είναι κάτι συγκεκριμένο που φοβάσαι?

----------


## maroulaki

Φοβαμαι το ενδεχομενο συγκρουσης,φοβαμαι τις ραγες..δεν ξερω!Παντως δεν εχω μπει ποτε μου σε τρενο εν κινηση.Τελευταια φορα μπηκα για να αποχαιρετισω εναν φιλο που εφευγε και με επιασε ενα σφιξιμο στο στομαχι και το αγχος να κατεβω αμεσως!

Το παραλογο ειναι πως με τα τρενακια του λουνα παρκ τα παω μια χαρα :P

----------


## Adzik

isos file my ayto na ine fobia apoxorismoy...fobos na figis..i na feygis genika....

....
kenoyrios fobos kai gia mena...

.......mipos ta antikatathliptika me kanoyn adiafori......

----------


## Helena

ως πρός τί βρε άντα;θές να είσαι λίγο πιό σαφής;

----------


## Adzik

..exo tin entipoosi apla pos kapies fores oxirono tooso entona tin psixi moy poy anti na poneso niotho pageri adiaforia..kai skeytomaoyn mipos simbaloyn kai ta farmaka se ayto...

----------


## Helena

το να είσαι ανθεκτική σε καταστάσεις που άλλοτε πι8ανώς να σε πονούσαν δεν το βρίσκω τόσο κακό..δεν είναι θέμα φαρμάκων.-μόνο- .αν υποθέσουμε οτι καταπολεμούν την ανεπάρκεια σεροτονίνης που μας κάνει να συγκινούμαστε με το παραμικρό πχ (:P )...νομίζω είναι και θέμα γεγονότων ζωής και πώς τα αντιμετωπίζουμε..και τί μαθήματα παίρνουμε απο αυτά ..εγώ πιάνω τον εαυτό μου πχ να σκέφτεται ένα γεγονός που με πόνεσε τοοοοσο πολύ κάποτε..το ίδιο γεγονός άνετα σήμερα με κάνει να γελάω ..με λίγα λόγια ..όσο παθαίνεις μαθαίνεις :P:P

----------


## fallen

Επειδη καθε μερα εχω και εναν ακομα φοβο...Λοιπον σημερα φοβαμαι οτι ολοι υποκρινονται..Βασικα δεν ξερω αν το φοβαμαι αλλα με πληγωνει σιγουρα

----------


## melita

Φοβάμαι οτι κάποιος θα μπει στο σπίτι μου!!!!κλάψ!!!!!

----------


## Mοναξιά

Η τελευταία μου φοβία είναι τα μέλη του internet, την πλειοψηφία των οποίων θεωρώ απαράδεκτους, επικίνδυνους, αμόρφωτους, χυδαίους, νάρκισους, ψεύτες, φτηνούς εραστές και ερωμένες της δεκάρας, θρασύδειλους, και αλήτες, άντρες και γυναίκες. Παλιότερη φοβία μου είναι η φοβία για τα βρωμερά έντομα (κατσαριδάκια, σκαθαράκι κλπ). Φοβία όταν περνάω από σκοτεινά μέρη αργά το βράδυ επειδή μου έχουν επιτεθεί παλιά. 
Επειδή κάπου αναφέρθηκε για τη μοναξιά, μήπως αυτό δεν είναι φοβία αλλά φόβος ; \'Εχει διαφορά. Τέλος πάντων, όπως και να λέγεται, φόβο ή φοβία για τη μοναξιά έχω και πολύ μάλιστα. Γενικά όμως δεν ανήκω στους πολύ φοβισμένους ανθρώπους. Δεν φοβάμαι αόριστα πράγματα αλλά πολύ συγκεκριμένα. \'Αρα μιλάμε μάλλον για φόβους κι ένας απ\'αυτούς όπως προείπα είναι της μοναξιάς. Φοβάμαι τον ενδεχόμενο πόνο από ασθένεια, την ανημπόρια, τα γεράματα, ψυχικά και σωματικά, δεν φοβάμαι τον θάνατο. Φοβάμαι περισσότερο απ\'όλα την βλακεία.

----------


## alex

paidia kalispera ego meta apo kriseis panikoy fobamai pleon na paw se xwroys me poli kosmo k dinati moysiki polla fota i sinema nomizw oti den tha me piasei ekeini i apaisia dispnoia k i sighisi.....

----------


## Roamer

> _Originally posted by Mοναξιά_
> Η τελευταία μου φοβία είναι τα μέλη του internet, την πλειοψηφία των οποίων θεωρώ απαράδεκτους, επικίνδυνους, αμόρφωτους, χυδαίους, νάρκισους, ψεύτες, φτηνούς εραστές και ερωμένες της δεκάρας, θρασύδειλους, και αλήτες, άντρες και γυναίκες. Παλιότερη φοβία μου είναι η φοβία για τα βρωμερά έντομα (κατσαριδάκια, σκαθαράκι κλπ). Φοβία όταν περνάω από σκοτεινά μέρη αργά το βράδυ επειδή μου έχουν επιτεθεί παλιά. 
> Επειδή κάπου αναφέρθηκε για τη μοναξιά, μήπως αυτό δεν είναι φοβία αλλά φόβος ; \'Εχει διαφορά. Τέλος πάντων, όπως και να λέγεται, φόβο ή φοβία για τη μοναξιά έχω και πολύ μάλιστα. Γενικά όμως δεν ανήκω στους πολύ φοβισμένους ανθρώπους. Δεν φοβάμαι αόριστα πράγματα αλλά πολύ συγκεκριμένα. \'Αρα μιλάμε μάλλον για φόβους κι ένας απ\'αυτούς όπως προείπα είναι της μοναξιάς. Φοβάμαι τον ενδεχόμενο πόνο από ασθένεια, την ανημπόρια, τα γεράματα, ψυχικά και σωματικά, δεν φοβάμαι τον θάνατο. Φοβάμαι περισσότερο απ\'όλα την βλακεία.


Μοναξιά, είσαι κι εσύ μέλος του internet έτσι δεν είναι? Η παρουσία σου εδώ το αποδεικνύει. Είμαι περίεργος λοιπόν, η \"φοβία\" σου για τα μέλη του internet περιλαμβάνει και τον εαυτό σου? Και οι χαρακτηρισμοί σου για τα μέλη του internet ισχύουν επίσης και για σένα? Ή είσαι σαν μερικούς έλληνες που ωρύονται ότι όλοι οι έλληνες είναι απαίσιοι, κλέφτες, απατεώνες κτλ., ξεχνώντας ότι αυτά που λένε αναφέρονται άμεσα και στον εαυτό τους?

Roamer

----------


## Mοναξιά

> _Originally posted by Roamer_Μοναξιά, είσαι κι εσύ μέλος του internet έτσι δεν είναι? Η παρουσία σου εδώ το αποδεικνύει. Είμαι περίεργος λοιπόν, η \"φοβία\" σου για τα μέλη του internet περιλαμβάνει και τον εαυτό σου? Και οι χαρακτηρισμοί σου για τα μέλη του internet ισχύουν επίσης και για σένα? Ή είσαι σαν μερικούς έλληνες που ωρύονται ότι όλοι οι έλληνες είναι απαίσιοι, κλέφτες, απατεώνες κτλ., ξεχνώντας ότι αυτά που λένε αναφέρονται άμεσα και στον εαυτό τους?
> 
> Roamer


Eίμαι από τις εξαιρέσεις του κανόνα και δεν με νοιάζει να πείσω κανέναν γι\'αυτό, αλλά η τεράστια εμπειρία μου από το internet με έχει διδάξει. Βλέπω ότι θίχτηκες κάπως, γιατί άραγε ; \'Ισως να ανήκεις και συ στην μειοψηφία, οπότε ηρέμησε. Δεν αναφέρθηκα στην ιστοσελίδα αυτή που εξάλου είναι τόσο εξειδικευμένη και υπηρετεί τουλάχιστον σαφείς σκοπούς (αν δεν κάνω λάθος και επαγγελματικούς), οπότε είναι καθαρή. Το ότι δεν έχω καμμιά σχέση με τα σκουπίδια του internet μπορώ να το αποδείξω ανά πάσα στιγμή. \'Οποιος θέλει στοιχεία για μεγάλη έρευνα ας κοπιάσει, θα τον προμηθεύσω με άπειρο υλικό και θα έχουμε να μιλάμε για ένα χρόνο με συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα. Φυσικά μια τέτοια συζήτηση δημόσια είναι πολύ επικίνδυνη γιατί θα θιχτούν υπολήψεις. Κάποτε μου ζήτησε συνεργασία μεγάλος δημοσιογράφος και τον βοήθησα τότε να έχει κάποια στοιχεία. Σςςςς ζεματάει το θέμα.

----------


## gemini

Η μεγαλύτερη μου φοβία είναι οι αρρώστιες. Φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ και υπάρχουν στιγμές που νιώθω κατα φαντασία ασθενής. Πιστεύω πως αυτό το παθαίνω γιατί πανικοβάλλομαι με την ιδέα του θανάτου. Ο,τιδήποτε μπορεί να τον προκαλέσει (και κυρίως οι αρρώστιες) μου δημιουργεί άγχος. Πως μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω?

----------


## gemini

Η μεγαλύτερη μου φοβία είναι οι αρρώστιες. Φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ και υπάρχουν στιγμές που νιώθω κατα φαντασία ασθενής. Πιστεύω πως αυτό το παθαίνω γιατί πανικοβάλλομαι με την ιδέα του θανάτου. Ο,τιδήποτε μπορεί να τον προκαλέσει (και κυρίως οι αρρώστιες) μου δημιουργεί άγχος. Πως μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω?

----------


## xmark

ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΚΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Mοναξιά_
> Η τελευταία μου φοβία είναι τα μέλη του internet, την πλειοψηφία των οποίων θεωρώ απαράδεκτους, επικίνδυνους, αμόρφωτους, χυδαίους, νάρκισους, ψεύτες, φτηνούς εραστές και ερωμένες της δεκάρας, θρασύδειλους, και αλήτες, άντρες και γυναίκες. Παλιότερη φοβία μου είναι η φοβία για τα βρωμερά έντομα (κατσαριδάκια, σκαθαράκι κλπ). Φοβία όταν περνάω από σκοτεινά μέρη αργά το βράδυ επειδή μου έχουν επιτεθεί παλιά. 
> Επειδή κάπου αναφέρθηκε για τη μοναξιά, μήπως αυτό δεν είναι φοβία αλλά φόβος ; \'Εχει διαφορά. Τέλος πάντων, όπως και να λέγεται, φόβο ή φοβία για τη μοναξιά έχω και πολύ μάλιστα. Γενικά όμως δεν ανήκω στους πολύ φοβισμένους ανθρώπους. Δεν φοβάμαι αόριστα πράγματα αλλά πολύ συγκεκριμένα. \'Αρα μιλάμε μάλλον για φόβους κι ένας απ\'αυτούς όπως προείπα είναι της μοναξιάς. Φοβάμαι τον ενδεχόμενο πόνο από ασθένεια, την ανημπόρια, τα γεράματα, ψυχικά και σωματικά, δεν φοβάμαι τον θάνατο. Φοβάμαι περισσότερο απ\'όλα την βλακεία.


Κάποτε νόμιζα ότι μόνο μέλη του ίντερνετ έχουν όλα τα παραπάνω στοιχεία που αναφέρεις αλλά θα σου πω πως για να καταλήξω να ξεφωνίζω το πρόβλημά μου στο ίντερνετ είδα πως δεν υπάρχει διαφορά μεγάλη με τον πραγματικό,απτό κόσμο...μόνο που εδώ σε βρίζουν χωρίς να βλέπουν τα \"όμορφα\" ματάκια σου.Εκεί έξω στα βλέπουν και στα βγάζουν.......Αχ dear και οι μορφωμένοι να δεις καλοσύνη και επίπεδο που έχουν...Μωρέ όλα είναι για τα τυπικά...Τι να τον κάνω έναν στους τύπους ευγενικό,που δεν βρίζει για να μη χαλάσει το προφίλ του και από μέσα του εύχεται απλά να βρει τρόπο να σε σκοτώσει;;;;Θυμάμαι έναν \"καθώς πρέπει\" νεαρό..Το καλύτερο παιδί όπως τον περιέγραφαν..Σωστό και όπως μου έλεγε συντηρητικό στις σχέσεις του...Λες ωραία...Βρήκα διαμάντι..Μέχρι που σου λέει ότι ε χμμ ναι από το πολύ διάβασμα δεν προλάβαινε να κάνει σχέση και τις ανάγκες του τις ικανοποιούσε σε επαγγελματίες....Ειλικρινά τα σκέφτομαι και γελάω όλα τα παρατράγουδα που εχω ζήσει και ακούσει.....Κάποτε με πονάνε...άλλες γελάω ευτυχώς....Και έχω καταλήξει να μην φοβάμαι τόσο τον κακό και χυδαίο αλλά αυτόν που είναι ευγενικός στα λόγια, στις φαινομενικές πράξεις και μέσα του το μυαλό και η ψυχή του είναι τόσο βρώμικη όσο τα αγγλικά σπίτια που δείχνει μια εκπομπή στο ΣΚΑΙ να καθαρίζουν.......Όπως έλεγε ένας τύπος σε μια ταινία και το δανείζομαι: \"Be aware of the dwarf!!!\"

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by xmark_
> ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΚΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ρε συ όλο και κάποιον/κάτι θα φοβούνται και οι κακοί...Κάποιο θα είναι το κουμπί τους...Φαντάσου ότι είμαι δυναμική και τρέμω στην ιδέα εντόμων....Φρικάρω από μικρή.......Ουρλιάζω όταν βλέπω κανένα μωθάκι δίπλα μου να περιστρέφεται.....Όσο για να το σκοτώσω η σκέψη του μου δημιουργεί απανωτούς νευρικούς κλονισμούς....

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mοναξιά_
> Η τελευταία μου φοβία είναι τα μέλη του internet, την πλειοψηφία των οποίων θεωρώ απαράδεκτους, επικίνδυνους, αμόρφωτους, χυδαίους, νάρκισους, ψεύτες, φτηνούς εραστές και ερωμένες της δεκάρας, θρασύδειλους, και αλήτες, άντρες και γυναίκες. Παλιότερη φοβία μου είναι η φοβία για τα βρωμερά έντομα (κατσαριδάκια, σκαθαράκι κλπ). Φοβία όταν περνάω από σκοτεινά μέρη αργά το βράδυ επειδή μου έχουν επιτεθεί παλιά. 
> Επειδή κάπου αναφέρθηκε για τη μοναξιά, μήπως αυτό δεν είναι φοβία αλλά φόβος ; \'Εχει διαφορά. Τέλος πάντων, όπως και να λέγεται, φόβο ή φοβία για τη μοναξιά έχω και πολύ μάλιστα. Γενικά όμως δεν ανήκω στους πολύ φοβισμένους ανθρώπους. Δεν φοβάμαι αόριστα πράγματα αλλά πολύ συγκεκριμένα. \'Αρα μιλάμε μάλλον για φόβους κι ένας απ\'αυτούς όπως προείπα είναι της μοναξιάς. Φοβάμαι τον ενδεχόμενο πόνο από ασθένεια, την ανημπόρια, τα γεράματα, ψυχικά και σωματικά, δεν φοβάμαι τον θάνατο. Φοβάμαι περισσότερο απ\'όλα την βλακεία.
> 
> ...



Για σκέψου να μην είχαμε ούτε καν αυτους τους καλούς τρόπους πως θα ηταν η κοινωνία μας. Είναι αδυναμια να θαυμάζουμε τους \"κακούς\". 

Εγώ kassi μου θέλω να συνεχίσω να πίνω τον καφέ μου με ζάχαρη. Δεν θέλω να ξεχάσω την πιο γλυκιά απο τις 5 γεύσεις. Φιλάκια.

----------


## fairys

Καλημέρα σας θα ήθελα να σας μιλήσω και εγώ για τους δικούς μου φόβους... 
Φοβάμαι το σκοτάδι απο τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου με αποτέλεσμα σε πιο μικρή ηλικία να έχω χάσει τον υπνο μου σχεδόν για ένα χρόνο, τώρα πλέον κοιμάμαι μόνο με κάποιο φως στο δωμάτιό μου...
Φοβάμαι μην χάσω ανθρώπους που αγαπώ ...
Φοβάμαι μήπως πάθω κάτι και δεν προλάβω να πω αυτά που θέλω στους ανθρώπουσ μου ...
Φοβάμαι να είμαι μόνη μου ...
Ακόμα φοβάμαι ότι ποτέ δεν θα με αγαπήσει κάποιος όσο εγώ και οι πισσότεροι απο τους ανθρώπους που γνωρίζω νομίζω ότι θέλουν το κακό μου ....
φοβάμαι τα όνειρά μου που είναι εφιάλτες κάθε βράδυ ...
Φοβάμαι την ΜΟΝΟΑΞΙΑ !!!

----------


## nominis25

Όπως διάβαζα σε ενα άρθρο πριν δύο εβδομάδες....\" Φοβάμαι την ημέρα που δε θα φοβάμαι πια, γιατί αυτό θα σημαίνει ότι θα είμαι νεκρή...\" Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει άνθρωπος, κανονικός, γήινος, που δε φοβάται...
Άλλωστε ο φόβος είναι μια από τις ισχυρότερες δυνάμεις για εξέλιξη!
Διαφωνεί κανείς;

----------


## vince

Ναι είναι γεγονός πως δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην έχει φοβηθεί, αλλιως δεν θα είχε επιβιώσει το ανθρώπινο είδος.

----------


## Kassi

ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ...
ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ επίσης μερικούς ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΥΣ ΛΕΟΝΤΕΣ ΙΧΘΕΙΣ κ.τ.λ.....
Αλλά πιο πολύ με φοβίζει γιατρέ η οργή μου......και οι εμμονές μου.....
Sharp δεν ξέρεις τι θα πει σουταρισμένος πρώην γκόμενός μου.........Μαλκ τους προκαλώ τόση κακία;;;;;χεχε
ΦΙΛΙΑ στους πρώην γκόμενούς μου!!!!!!!

----------


## vince

Τι σου φταίνε οι άνθρωποι?

----------


## Kassi

Μωρέ ξέρουν αυτοί.........Τίποτα βρε...Τους στέλνω τα φιλιά μου...Να\'ναι καλά τα παιδιά........

----------


## Kassi

Θα ήθελα να σας εκδικηθώ-με μηνυσούλες- για αυτό που μου στήσατε αλλά δεν είστε παρά μερικοί κομπλεξικοί θρασύδειλοι εγκατελειμένοι...........που χρησιμοποιήσατε στοιχεία μου για να βγάλετε τα απωθημένα σας.....Και εν τέλει ευχαριστώ που ασχοληθήκατε μαζί μου Δημήτρη και Τάσο!!!!!!!!!Τα επώνυμα βεβαια δεν τα λέμε................Αν το συνεχίσετε θα τα πούμε στα δικαστήρια.....

Σαν δεύτερη σκέψη...Γιατρέ μήπως Σπιλμπεργκίζω και το πάμε για σενάριο φαντασίας;;;;Μήπως να ανεβάσω την δόση;;;;;;;;;;Τα νεύρα μου.........

----------


## livelle

geia sas :Smile: egw fovamai oti panta tha agxwnomai otan tha vriskomai anamesa se kosmo,lewforeia,magazia,amfitheatra klp,kai fovamai va eimai o eaftos mou,den xerw giati to vriskw toso dyskolo...

----------


## olorou

Είναι μάλλον αλληλένδετα αυτά τα δυο. Το \'να φέρνει τ\' άλλο.

----------


## livelle

i kota to avgo i to avgo tin kota san na leme?pws na to xeiristw omws?

----------


## rankar

DEN XERO AN IPARXEI KAPOIOS POY MPOREI NA VOITHISEI... SINEXOS FOVAMAI OTI EXO KATI.. OTI KATI THA PATHO.. OTI EXO KARKINO.. OTI THA PETHANO.. OTI THA TRAKARO.. OTI THA ME TIMORISEI O THEOS GIA TIS AMARTIES POU EXO KANEI KAI THA AROSTISO....DEN ANTEXO... EINAI OLA STO MIALO MOU... SINEXEIAAAA!!! ME KOURAZEI... EXO TAXIPALMIES.. PONO STON AFXENA.. DISPNIA.... KOURASI...DEN XERO POS NA TO ANTIMETOPISO

----------


## livelle

panta eniwthes etsi?mallon prepei na vreis enan tropo i otidipote se xalarwnei

----------


## keeper34

Γεια κι απο εμενα.

renkar απο οτι καταλαβαινω εισε πολυ σφηγμενος/η.
καλο θα σου κανει να καταλαβεις οτι απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχεις εκδηλωσει καπια συμτωματα (π.χ πυρετο,μυαλγειες κτλπ)
δεν ειναι σωστο να κανεις ασχιμες σκεψεις. οτι ντε και καλά κατι εχεις.
Η γνωμη μου ειναι να επισκευθεις εναν καλο ψυχολογο και να ανοιξεις την καρδουλα σου.
θα σε βοιθησει πολυ και σιγουρα θα προλαβεις τα χειροτερα.

Να περνας καλα

Γιωργος

----------


## rankar

OLI TIN ORA AKOUO GIA THANATOUS GIA ARROSTIES... K ETSI EPAPSA NA AKOUO EIDISEIS, OPOTE PATHAINEI KATI KAPOIOS DEN THELO NA MOU TO LENE DIOTI APO EKEINI TI STIGMI KAI META NOMIZO OTI THA TO PATHO KI EGO, OTI THA TO APOKTISO... OI GIRO MOU LENE OTI OSO SKEFTOMAI ARNITIKA.. TOSO AYXANONTAI KAI OI PITHANOTITES NA PATHO KATI ANALOGO... KAI AUTO ME AGXONEI AKOMI PERISSOTERO. .. PROSFATA PETHANE ENAS FILOS MOU... DEN MOU TO EIPAN EGKEROS KAI DEN PIGA STIN KIDIA... AUTO ME EKANE NA STENAXORITHO KI ALLO.... K O PSIXOLOGOS DEN XERO AN MPOREI NA KANI KATI. POS NA MPEISTO MIALO MOU.... SAS EUXARISTO POLY..... FILIA

----------


## mixalakis

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ...
> ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ επίσης μερικούς ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΥΣ ΛΕΟΝΤΕΣ ΙΧΘΕΙΣ κ.τ.λ.....
> Αλλά πιο πολύ με φοβίζει γιατρέ η οργή μου......και οι εμμονές μου.....
> Sharp δεν ξέρεις τι θα πει σουταρισμένος πρώην γκόμενός μου.........Μαλκ τους προκαλώ τόση κακία;;;;;χεχε
> ΦΙΛΙΑ στους πρώην γκόμενούς μου!!!!!!!


ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΟΙ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΖΩΔΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΛΥΤΩΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ Η ΛΕΟΝΤΑΣ Η ΨΑΡΙΣ.. 

ΤΑ ΦΙΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Haroulita

Παιδια γεια σας...
ειμαι καινουρια στο site και θα ηθελα να σασ παραθεσω τις φοβιες μου. Λοιπον, κατα καιρους ειχα διαφορες φοβιες και παντα ερχοταν στα ξαφνικα. Πριν 2 χρονια περασα στα Γιαννενα, χαρουμενη με τη σχολη μου , πολυ ενθουσιασμενη, εκει που ολα ηταν μια χαρα με επιασε μια φοβια. Νομιζα οτι οπου κ αν παω υπαρχει περιπτωση να κατουρηθω πανω μου και να γινω ρεζιλι. Μπορει να φαινεται αστειο αλλα δεν ειναι καθολου. Καθε ορα που ηταν να βγω εξω η να παω καποιο ταξιδι με επιανε ταραχη και πριν φυγω παντα κλεινομουν στην τουαλετα. Ειχα φτασει σε σημειο να φοραω πανες για να νοιωθω καποια ασφαλεια κ να μου φευγει καπως το αγχος. Τωρα πια το εχω ξεπερασει σε μεγαλο βαθμο αλλα κ παλι αν ειναι να κανω καποιο μεγαλο ταξιδι για να νοιωθω ασφαλης φοραω κατι αλλα καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι θεμα συνηθειας. 
Μετα απο αυτη τη φοβια που Δοξα Τω Θεω την ξεπερασα μου εμφανιστηκε μια αλλη. Ενω ημουν μια χαρα και χωρις καποιο προβλημα να με βασανιζει μου εμφανιστηκε αλλο θεμα. Νομιζω οτι καποια στιγμη θα τρελαθω και θα γινω κακια, οτι μπορει να μην καταλαβαινω τι κανω και να σκοτωσω καποιον ανθρωπο. Οταν τα σκεφτοιμαι αυτα με πιανει τρομος. Δεν εχω κατι με κανεναν κ ουτε θελω να κανω κακο, αλλα φοβαμαι οτι μπορει να χασω τα λογικα μου καποια στιγμη. Βλεπω ασ πουμε μαχαιρι κ το κρυβω καπου γιατι νομιζω οτι μπορει να κανω κακο. Φοβαμαι τον εαυτο μου. Νοιωθω επισης τυψεις που σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να τρελαθω και να κανω κακο. Μου εχει περασει απο το μυαλο τι θα γινει αν σκοτωσω καποιον απο τους δικουσ μου ανθρωπους και με πιανει ταραχη. Δε θελω να το σκεφτομαι αλλα δε μπορω να το βγαλω εντελως απο το μυαλο μου.
Τι να κανω ? εχει νοιωσει καποιος αλλος ετσι ? Βοηθειααα

----------


## chaos

> _Originally posted by Haroulita_
> Παιδια γεια σας...
> ειμαι καινουρια στο site και θα ηθελα να σασ παραθεσω τις φοβιες μου. Λοιπον, κατα καιρους ειχα διαφορες φοβιες και παντα ερχοταν στα ξαφνικα. Πριν 2 χρονια περασα στα Γιαννενα, χαρουμενη με τη σχολη μου , πολυ ενθουσιασμενη, εκει που ολα ηταν μια χαρα με επιασε μια φοβια. Νομιζα οτι οπου κ αν παω υπαρχει περιπτωση να κατουρηθω πανω μου και να γινω ρεζιλι. Μπορει να φαινεται αστειο αλλα δεν ειναι καθολου. Καθε ορα που ηταν να βγω εξω η να παω καποιο ταξιδι με επιανε ταραχη και πριν φυγω παντα κλεινομουν στην τουαλετα. Ειχα φτασει σε σημειο να φοραω πανες για να νοιωθω καποια ασφαλεια κ να μου φευγει καπως το αγχος. Τωρα πια το εχω ξεπερασει σε μεγαλο βαθμο αλλα κ παλι αν ειναι να κανω καποιο μεγαλο ταξιδι για να νοιωθω ασφαλης φοραω κατι αλλα καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι θεμα συνηθειας. 
> Μετα απο αυτη τη φοβια που Δοξα Τω Θεω την ξεπερασα μου εμφανιστηκε μια αλλη. Ενω ημουν μια χαρα και χωρις καποιο προβλημα να με βασανιζει μου εμφανιστηκε αλλο θεμα. Νομιζω οτι καποια στιγμη θα τρελαθω και θα γινω κακια, οτι μπορει να μην καταλαβαινω τι κανω και να σκοτωσω καποιον ανθρωπο. Οταν τα σκεφτοιμαι αυτα με πιανει τρομος. Δεν εχω κατι με κανεναν κ ουτε θελω να κανω κακο, αλλα φοβαμαι οτι μπορει να χασω τα λογικα μου καποια στιγμη. Βλεπω ασ πουμε μαχαιρι κ το κρυβω καπου γιατι νομιζω οτι μπορει να κανω κακο. Φοβαμαι τον εαυτο μου. Νοιωθω επισης τυψεις που σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να τρελαθω και να κανω κακο. Μου εχει περασει απο το μυαλο τι θα γινει αν σκοτωσω καποιον απο τους δικουσ μου ανθρωπους και με πιανει ταραχη. Δε θελω να το σκεφτομαι αλλα δε μπορω να το βγαλω εντελως απο το μυαλο μου.
> Τι να κανω ? εχει νοιωσει καποιος αλλος ετσι ? Βοηθειααα


Πανω απο ολα ηρεμια ειναι αυτο ακριβως που λες μια ταραχη μια κριση που θα περαση προ σπαθησε να κανης πραγματα που σε ηρεμουν

----------


## Haroulita

Έχεις δικιο chaos...
thank u

----------


## maria...

φοβαμαι να μιλαω μπροστα σε κοινο και να περναω μπρστα απο νεαρους και φοβαμαι και τις κατσαριδες .

----------


## chaos

> _Originally posted by Haroulita_
> Έχεις δικιο chaos...
> thank u


Δεν κανη τιποτα σου εχω στειλη και u2u

----------


## chaos

a

----------


## gogoula1

Εγω παλι φοβαμαι των χρονο,μας προσπερναει πολυ γρηγορα......

----------


## Eleonora

> _Originally posted by maria..._
> φοβαμαι να μιλαω μπροστα σε κοινο και να περναω μπρστα απο νεαρους και φοβαμαι και τις κατσαριδες .


Αν γίνει κατσαριδο-επιδρομή στο σπίτι σου και αναγκαστείς να σκοτώσεις καμιά 100αριά θα σταματήσεις να τις φοβάσαι...εγώ πάντως έτσι ξεπέρασα τη συγκεκριμένη φοβία! Χεχεχε!!

----------


## Empneustns

την προδοσια

----------


## Georgz

Φοβάμαι το άσχημο συναίσθημα του τρόμου! Φοβάμαι τον φόβο!!! Και απο τότε που έκλεισα τα 18, πέρασαν 4 χρόνια σαν 5 μήνες... δε ξέρω γτ αλλα απο τότε, σαν ο χρόνος να περνάει απίστευτα γρήγορα σε βαθμό που να με κάνει να φοβάμαι!!! Νομίζω πώς είμαι ακόμα παιδί...δε μπορώ να πιστέψω πότε πήγα 22, δεν κατάλαβα τον χρόνο.........είμαι μη συνειδητοποιημένος;;;
Και κάτι ακόμα, όταν μου περάσει απο το μυαλό οτι κατι άσχημο μπορεί να γίνει ( όπως πόλεμος, καταστροφές κτλπ), κολάω απίστευτα και το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια, με ανχόνει σε βαθμό που δε μπορώ να φάω!! Λές και δε ξέρω πως θα αντιδράσω σε μια τετοια κατάσταση και αρχίζω και τρέμω....
Είμαι τρομερά αδύνατος χαρακτήρας;; Η υποφέρω απο stress;;; γτ πέρα απο καταστροφές και όλα αυτα με το που ακούσω κατι κακο, δλδ μία κακη είδηση η κάποια προφητεία ακόμα ακόμα(!) ( δεν είμαι αφελής!!!) με πιάνει ένας τρόμος, ένα ρίγος και μετά μπορεί να κάνω να κοιμηθώ και και να φαω 3 μέρες μέχρι να πάρω μια πιστικη απάντηση η ένα καλο επιχείρημα πώς όλα θα πάνε καλα και ψιλο χαλαρώσω.. ανχόνομαι με το παραμικρό
Άνχος;; Χαρακτήρας;;;; και τα 2;;; υποφερω!!!!
Όλο αυτο ανεξαρτήτου αποπραγματωσης link =======&gt;
http://e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3231

----------


## Marley

George επειδη μου εχουν περασει παρομοιες σκεψεις για την εφηβια και ποτε πηγα 23 και αισθανομαι ακομα εφηβος κτλ αυτο που συμπερανα ηταν οτι καλο θα ηταν να ειχα πεθανει κιολας...δηλαδη να ζουσα την εφηβια και μετα ας πεθαινα και να ξαναγεννιομουνα στα 30s να ζουσα μια αλλη περιοδο της ζωης.Οποτε αυτη η αλλαγη αποτην εφηβια στην μεταεφηβια και σε μια αλλη περιοδο της ζωης σκεφτηκα οτι απλα πρεπει να θαψω τα εφηβικα μου χρονια...να κρατησω ολα οσα αισθανομουν τις αναμνησεις τις ωραιες και τις ασχημες στιγμες,τα ονειρα μου και ολα οσα εμαθα και να κανω μια ωραια κηδεια στα χρονια που περασαν του συναισθηματικου και ονειροπολου εφηβου εαυτου μου.Δεν χρειαζονται βιασυνες...αλλωστε δεν ωριμαζουν ολα τα σταφυλια την ιδια περιοδο και τα καλα κρασια αργουν να ζυμωθουνε.Εχουν ακομα πολλα να δουν τα ματια μας και οπως λενε και οι γεροι,η εφηβικη ζωη ειναι μια απλη προπονηση.. :Wink:

----------


## Marley

Φοβαμαι για ολα αυτα που δεν με αφηνει ο εαυτος μου να ζωωωω

Νιωθω ενοχεεες-ΘΕοδοσια Τσατσου :q

----------


## zinovia

Φοβαμαι οτι εχω αφησει το τσιγαρο αναμενο και θα παρει φωτια το σπιτι μου οσο λειπω.

----------


## ramy

Ο μεγαλύτερος μου φόβος είναι το σκοτάδι... Θα ακουστεί παιδαριώδες, μα στην ιδέα πως κάποιος ίσως και να πεταχτεί στο άδειο (συν κατασκότεινο) δωμάτιο με στόχο με φοβίσει, έχω χάσει αρκετές φορές και τον ύπνο μου και περιμένω να ξημερώσει ώστε να σιγουρευτώ...
Τώρα τελευταία κοιμάμαι με ένα φωτάκι αναμμένο, σε σημείο που να ξεχωρίζω τα αντικείμενα του χώρου μου... Ναι μεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ πλέον φυσιολογικά, αλλά η παραμικρή κίνηση μπορεί να με τρομάξει (είτε οι σκιές από το παράθυρο, είτε η ξεχασμένη ανοιχτή ντουλάπα η οποία θα αφήσει την φαντασία μου να οργιάσει...)
Εδώ και περίπου 5 χρόνια προσπαθώ να το καταπολεμήσω, αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα κάθε φορά... :/

----------


## GreenPeyote

Μακάρι να \'ξερα τί φοβάμαι...

----------


## pennoula_v

Εγω φοβαμαι οτι σε οτι κανω στην ζωη μου θα αποτυχω...και με ενοχλει απιστευτα γτ εχοντας αυτον το φοβο απογοητευομαι τοσο γρηγορα και ευκολα και δεν προσπαθω....

----------


## Empneustns

σκεφτηκες ομως πως το ενα οδηγει στο αλλο πενουλα;αν το προσπαθεις,ολο και κατι θα καταφερεις ....

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by pennoula_v_
> Εγω φοβαμαι οτι σε οτι κανω στην ζωη μου θα αποτυχω...και με ενοχλει απιστευτα γτ εχοντας αυτον το φοβο απογοητευομαι τοσο γρηγορα και ευκολα και δεν προσπαθω....


Είμαι σίγουρος οτι μπορείς να προσπαθήσεις να αλλάξεις φιλοσοφία ζωής. Η πίστη ενδυναμώνει το κίνητρο.

----------


## pennoula_v

η αληθεια ειναι οτι θελω λιγο σπρωξιμο για ολα...δεν ημουν ετσι,τα τελευταια χρονια εχασα την πιστη στον εαυτο πανω απο ολα...Αυτη πρεπει να ξαναβρω...

----------


## Empneustns

υπαρχει καποιο ατομο το οποιο σε \"βοηθησε\" να χασεις την πιστη σου;καποιο ατομο που σε εχει πεισει οτι δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι σωστα,που σε επιβλεπει σε καθε σου κινηση και σε διορθωνει συνεχεια;

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by pennoula_v_
> η αληθεια ειναι οτι θελω λιγο σπρωξιμο για ολα...δεν ημουν ετσι,τα τελευταια χρονια εχασα την πιστη στον εαυτο πανω απο ολα...Αυτη πρεπει να ξαναβρω...


Θα την ξαναβρείς. Keep on smiling  :Smile:

----------


## pennoula_v

ευτυχως ολο χαμογελαω...ειναι χαρακτηριστικο που ολοι λενε οτι εχω και αρεσει!!!

----------


## aenaon

> _Originally posted by kostas23_
> Ο μεγαλύτερος φόβος είναι να μη γνωρίζεις τον εαυτό σου...


αυτό είναι νομίζω ο μεγαλύτερος φόβος
το άγνωστο του εαυτό σου

----------


## aenaon

> _Originally posted by pennoula_v_
> Εγω φοβαμαι οτι σε οτι κανω στην ζωη μου θα αποτυχω...και με ενοχλει απιστευτα γτ εχοντας αυτον το φοβο απογοητευομαι τοσο γρηγορα και ευκολα και δεν προσπαθω....


pennoula_v κι εγώωω

----------


## GreenPeyote

> _Originally posted by aenaon_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by kostas23_
> Ο μεγαλύτερος φόβος είναι να μη γνωρίζεις τον εαυτό σου...
> 
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ κι εγώ!!

----------


## saki

ο μεγαλυτερος φοβοσ μου ειναι να ερωτευτω... δεν αφηνω τον εαυτο μου να ερωτευτει.. γιατι μου αρεσει να εχω παντα τον ελεγχο.

----------


## beat20

το βουητο στα αυτια

----------


## Τερέζα

η μεγαλυτερη φοβια μου ειναι ο θανατος των αγαπημενων μου προσωπων.....

----------


## pennoula_v

Empneustns τωρα ειδα την ερωτηση σου....φυσικα υπαρχει αυτο το ατομο,,υπηρχαν 2,ο ενας εφυγε απο την ζωη μου...το αλλο ατομο υπαρχει και ειναι η μητερα μου..!!παντα με αποπαιρνε σε οτι κ να ελεγα....κ ποτε δεν μου εδωσε θαρρος για το οτιδηποτε....Τωρα που το λεω παιζει να ειναι κ αντιδραση το οτι δεν τα παω καλα στην σχολη(η απλα ψαχχνω δικαιολογιες???)

----------


## Empneustns

το ενα το \"ξεφορτωθηκες\",το αλλο μη του δινεις σημασια η ξεκινησε την μικρη σου επανασταση με το να της λες τα δικα της λαθη.και μη μου πεις πως δεν κανει λαθη.Το πρωτο και μεγαλυτερο ειναι που καταφερε να σου παρει ολη την χαρα που εχει ενας ανθρωπος δημιουργωντας,με το να σε κριτικαρει συνεχεια.Σκεψου το αυτο που λεω και ξεκινα να αντιδρας.Σου αποκαλυπτω τι φταιει,σταματησε να της διχνεις τοση εμπιστοσυνη σε αυτα που σε συμβουλευει,ξεκινησε να χρησιμοποιεις την δικη σου κριτικη ικανοτητα.Βεβαια μη πας στο αλλο ακρο,σιγουρα καποια πραγματα θα ειναι σωστα και αυτα για το δικο σου καλο ακουσε τα,αλλα ζυμωσε τα πρωτα στο μυαλο σου,ελεγξε τα,ΕΣΥ.
Και ποιος παει καλα στη σχολη του,η σχολη ειναι θεμα διαβασματος,τυχης,γνωριμιω ν και sos.ξεκινα απο το τελευταιο  :Smile:

----------


## pennoula_v

:Smile:  τοσο ευκολο να το λες λιγο πιο δυσκολο να το κανεις....ευτυχως εχω αντοχες!!!που θα μου παει θα το ξεπερασωωω

----------


## mariatro16

να πω τις φοβιες μου: απο που να ξεκινησω και που να τελειωσω...σχεδον τα παντα! μακαρι να ηταν κατι απομονωμενο, οπως ειχα το ασανσερ στην αρχη ή τα ματια της κουζινας...τωρα ειμαι σε ενα γενικευμενο αγχος και φοβαμαι τη σκια μου καθημερινα..η πλακα ειναι οτι αντιλαμβάνεσαι οτι ο φοβος ειναι που πρεπει να φοβασαι,αλλα το μυαλο δεν ακολουθει..δεν ξερω..τρελες εποχες?τρελοι ρυθμοι? ισως και να εχω κουραστει πια να ψαχνω..αλλα σιγουρα καποτε θα ηθελα να βρω τι πυροδοτησε ολη αυτη την τρελλα που ζω εντεκα χρονια, και το πιο σημαντικο θα ειναι να ζησω ηρεμα χωρις να σκεφτομαι τιποτα αρνητικο...

----------


## Empneustns

μαρια καταλαβαινω πως φοβασαι,καταλαβαινεις ομως πως ολα αυτα ειναι πραγματα που ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να χρησιμοποιησεις;πχ η κουζινα,καταλαβαινεις πως την χρησιμοποιουν τοσα αλλα ατομα;αν εισαι υπο την επιβλεψη αλλου ατομου μπορεις να την χρησιμοποιησεις;εννοω να σε εχει απο κοντα και βημα βημα να κανει αυτος μια κινηση και μετα να το κανεις και εσυ.υπο την προστασια του.απλα ρωταω μεχρι ποιο σημειο εχει φτασει η φοβια σου αυτη.και κατι αλλο.Αν ζεις με την οικογενεια σου,οταν θελει να αναψει η μαμα σου την κουζινα,ας ανοιγεις εσυ το ματι και μετα φευγε αμεσως στο σαλονι,και αφησε τα υπολοιπα στη μαμα σου.

----------


## jana

Φοβαμαι οτι δεν αξιζω αυτα που ζω, φοβαμαι τα υψη, φοβαμαι τους μεγαλους αριθμους (χιλιαδες, εκατομυρια και πανω) φοβαμαι το σκοταδι που κουβαλαω μεσα μου, φοβαμαι το σκοταδι, φοβαμαι να παω σε συνεντευξη για δουλεια, φοβαμαι ενα σωρο πραγματα, μα πιο πολυ φοβαμαι οτι θα παθουν κατι οι ανθρωποι που αγαπαω... 
και φοβαμαι οτι για ολα αυτα -οπως και για αλλα- φταιω εγω!

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

φοβάμαι να κάνω σχέδια γιατί δεν ξέρω τι μου ξημερώνει αύριο....φοβάμαι μη πάθω τίποτα εγώ κ τα αγαπημένα μου πρόσωπα...

----------


## Alpha

η μεγαλύτερη φοβία μου, είναι μήπως τρελαθώ, χάσω την λογική μου και οι πράξεις μου αρχίσουν να τρομάζουν τους γύρω μου. Ιδιαίτερα τον τελευταίο καιρό που αντιμετωπίζω διάφορες κρίσεις πανικού, το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια.

----------


## Haroulita

Alpha ακριβως την ιδια φοβια εχω κ εγω. Νομιζω οτι θα τρελαθω και θα κανω κακο σε καποιον. Προσπαθησε οσο γινεται να μη το σκεφτεσαι και να κανεις θετικες σκεψεις. Ισως εχεος αγχωθει πολυ αυτη τη περιοδο και εχεις χασει τον ελεγχο των σκεψεων σου. Προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις....

----------


## pelekanos

Νομίζω ότι θα πεθάνω απο καρδιακή προσβολή στον ύπνο μου ή αν μένω ακίνητος καμιά φορά. Επίσης φοβάμαι να περνάω κάτω απο μπαλκόνια μήπως με χτυπήσει κάτι που θα πέσει από πάνω-προτιμώ τη μέση του δρόμου αλλά αυτή η φοβία είναι σε μικρό βαθμό.

----------


## ΥΔΡΟΧΟΟΣ

Φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα ξανακοιμηθώ ποτέ... Δύο στεντόν έχω πάρει και τα μάτια μου δεν κλείνουν.
Τι μου συμβαίνει;

----------


## raphsssodos

μανία ίσως;

----------


## BrainTrance

Εγω το μονο που φοβαμαι ειναι το σεξ.
Δεν ξερετε τι κρισεις πανικου παθαινω πριν γινει.
Αλλα οταν γινεται φευγει το αγχος.

----------


## AWE

φοβιες?? καθε εβδομαδα και καινουρια..  :Cool:

----------


## royla

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ..ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΗΣ ΦΟΒΕΙΑΣ...ΦΟΒΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΗ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ...ΤΟ ΚΡΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ....ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ....ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΔΗΛ...ΦΟΒΕΙΑ?ΚΑΠΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΕΛΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΝ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΤΑΝ ΕΚΕΙΝΗΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΝΙΩΘΕ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ?ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΑΧΙ ΕΦΟΣΩΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΣΤΗΛΕ Ο ΘΕΟΣ..ΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΦΟΒΑΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ?ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΝΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΟΒΕΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ...ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ...ΝΙΩΘΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΗ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΙΟ(ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΗ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ )ΘΑ ΦΑΝΗ...ΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΓΙΝΗ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΦΕΝΕΤΕ?ΟΠΩΣ...ΜΗΝ ΓΕΛΑΣΕΤΕ...ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΠΙΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΦΕΝΕΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ...ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΘΩ ΕΓΩ?ΑΡΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΦΙΒΟΛΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ?ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΑΝ ΓΕΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΙΟ ΘΑ ΝΙΩΘΑΤΕ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΓΩ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ...

----------


## royla

AS MOY APANTHSH KAPIOS EIDIKOS PARA POPY..ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ..ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## afrula

θα γελασετε αλλα ειναι σοβαρη φοβια για μενα και με οδηγησε στη καταθλιψη μετριου τυπου .φοβαμαι μη με πουν ασπρη γιατι εγω το παιρνω οτι ειμαι σαν το τοιχο κατασπρη η ασχημη !!!και μπερδευομαι γιατι εγω δε βλεπω κατι ασχημο ουτε οι φιλοι συγγενεις .Ο αλλος που θα το πει που το βλεπει??? :Frown:

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by BrainTrance_
> Εγω το μονο που φοβαμαι ειναι το σεξ.
> Δεν ξερετε τι κρισεις πανικου παθαινω πριν γινει.
> Αλλα οταν γινεται φευγει το αγχος.


Τι μου θυμισες τωρα !!!!!  :Smile: 

Μια φορα να μην ...με τιποτα !!! Βρε με τιποτα !!!! 
Ενω ηθελα παρα πολυ , ειχα αγχωθει τοσο που ημουν νεκρα φυση ...

Ευτυχως ειχα και δευτερη ευκαιρια μετα απο λιγες ημερες κ \"επανορθωσα\"..γιατι φανταζομαι με τι εικονα θα ειχε μεινει η κοπελλα ....xεχεχε..

Να λεμε και καμια αστεια ιστορια εε?


Κατα τα αλλα , μαλλον αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι το μελλον γενικοτερα , το δικο μου του παιδιου μου .
Αυτο που κυριολεκτικα με τσακιζε ειναι η αδικια ,αλλα δυστυχως ζουμε σε μια χωρα οπου κυριαρχει αυτο το ελλατωμα των ανθρωπων και ειναι δυσκολο να το παραβλεπω ..ισως γιατι πιστευω οτι ειμαι Ανθρωπος και δεν μπορω να αλλαξω σε κατι αλλο.

Ισως τελικα ολοι εμεις που ειμαστε ποιο ευαισθητοι ,εχουμε το μεγαλυτερο αγαθο απο ολους ,την καθαρη ψυχη , η οποια βασανιζεται σε εναν κοσμο γεματο παθη , που δεν τα αποδεχεται και προσπαθει να τα αποτιναξει απο πανω της .

Τοτε ισως αποκτουν αλλο νοημα ολα αυτα που περναμε .Μην ξεχναμε οτι ΟΛΑ γινονται για καποιον λογο .Οχι μοιρολατρικα , αλλα εξ\'αποτελεσματος των πραξεων μας...

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> θα γελασετε αλλα ειναι σοβαρη φοβια για μενα και με οδηγησε στη καταθλιψη μετριου τυπου .φοβαμαι μη με πουν ασπρη γιατι εγω το παιρνω οτι ειμαι σαν το τοιχο κατασπρη η ασχημη !!!και μπερδευομαι γιατι εγω δε βλεπω κατι ασχημο ουτε οι φιλοι συγγενεις .Ο αλλος που θα το πει που το βλεπει???




Τοτε να σε παιρνω τηλεφωνο καθε πρωι να σου λεω οτι εισαι κουκλα να σου φτιαχνω την ημερα !!  :Wink: 

και δεν προκειται να γελασει κανεις με τιποτα ειδικα σε αυτο το φορουμ ..

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by royla_
> AS MOY APANTHSH KAPIOS EIDIKOS PARA POPY..ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ..ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ


Χωρις να ειμαι ειδικος , αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι δεν εισαι η μονη με αυτο το \"προβλημα\".
Αν και δεν ξερω την ηλικια σου και τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο που εννοεις , πιστευω οτι αυτο το συναισθημα ειναι κατι που ολοι το αισθανομαστε σε μεγαλυτερο η μικροτερο βαθμο .
Βεβαια αυτο που εννοω εγω δεν εχει σχεση με το αν καποιος ειναι πολυ ομορφος η οχι αλλα με γενικοτερες συνθηκες της καθημερινοτητας του ατομου .

Αν θελεις, μπορεις μας πεις περισσοτερα για το τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο που σε περιοριζει κ που εχει σχεση μαλιστα και με την εμφανιση .

----------


## royla

ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΝ ΟΝΤΟΣ ΚΑΤΗΚΗ ΕΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΦΟΣΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΑΟΡΑΤΟ....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΙΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ ?ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΙΩΘΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΕΙΑΣ?ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΗ ΑΠΛΑ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΗ..ΣΑΣ ΒΕΒΑΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΕΤΡΑΚΟΣΙΑ..ΑΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΑΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΙΔΑΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΑ ΞΕΦΟΡΤΟΘΩ...ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## Nora

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> θα γελασετε αλλα ειναι σοβαρη φοβια για μενα και με οδηγησε στη καταθλιψη μετριου τυπου .φοβαμαι μη με πουν ασπρη γιατι εγω το παιρνω οτι ειμαι σαν το τοιχο κατασπρη η ασχημη !!!και μπερδευομαι γιατι εγω δε βλεπω κατι ασχημο ουτε οι φιλοι συγγενεις .Ο αλλος που θα το πει που το βλεπει???


Στο έχει πει ποτέ κανείς?

Εμένα πάντως μου το λένε ότι πολύ λευκή, αλλά τιμή μου και καμάρι μου, άσε που έχω 1002 άλλα χαρίσματα:P...

Εδώ στην Κίνα έχουν πλουτίσει οι εταιρείες που παράγουν λευκαντικά προϊόντα και εσύ στεναχωριέσαι?

----------


## lllogan

Οι λευκοί θέλουν να μαυρίσουν, οι μαύροι να ασπρίσουν, μπέρδεμα!!!

----------


## sunbeam

τα αεροπλανα και ενω ταξιδευα πολλες φορες με αυτα μετα απο την τραυματικη εμπειρια μιας πτησης αρχισα να τα φοβαμαι. προσπαθω και ταξιδευω αλλα τρεμω ολοκληρη κατα την διαρκεια της πτησης. το παλευω ομως, γιατι μου αρεσουν τα ταξιδια.

----------


## spirosk

> _Originally posted by royla_
> AS MOY APANTHSH KAPIOS EIDIKOS PARA POPY..ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ..ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ


Ρούλα καλημέρα, μην φοβηθείς να πας σε έναν ψυχολόγο η ψυχίατρο να συζητήσεις αυτό που σε ταλαιπωρεί.
Εγώ σαν μια άσχημη ιδέα το βλέπω αυτο που σε βασανίζει..
τώρα γιατί να υπάρχει δεν μπορώ εγώ να σου πω γι αυτό θα έλεγα να πας σε έναν ειδικό.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lllogan_
> Οι λευκοί θέλουν να μαυρίσουν, οι μαύροι να ασπρίσουν, μπέρδεμα!!!


οι μονοι που την εχουν δει χαλαρα απο οτι φαινεται ειναι οι κιτρινοι....



ΥΓ..... στο βερολινο που ειχα παει, ειδα μια μαυρη γυναικα, βαμμενη καταξανθη.....
ε απο κει και περα τι να πεις??

----------


## royla

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΤΟ ΜΣΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΣ..ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ..ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ

----------


## spirosk

στο εστειλα σε μυνημα ρούλα

----------


## royla

ΤΙ ΕΝΟΗΣ ΣΕ ΜΥΝΗΜΑ...ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΟ ΜΣΝ ΣΟΥ..ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΣΤΗΛΕΣ?

----------


## afrula

δηλαδη οταν καποιος σας λεει οτι δεν ειστε ωραιοι τι καταλαβαινετε πως το παιρνετε?σκεφτεστε οτι ειστε ασχημοι?η ομορφια τελικα ειναι υπκειμενικη ετσι δεν ειναι?και αν καποιος σας πει οτι ειστε ασχημος-η πως αντιδρατε?κλαιτε,μειωνεται η αυτοπεποιθηση σας ,μενετε στο σπιτι 3 μερουλες να ηρεμησετε.Εγω το τελευταιο.Ειμαι πολυ μπερδεμενη βρε παιδια.δεν με εχει πει κανεις ασχημη αλλα μπορει να το ακουσω δημοκρατια εχουμε.Αυτο δε σημαινει οτι αλλαζει καποιο χαρακτηριστικο μου του προσωπου μου και γινεται ασχημο?τι να πω ασχολουμαι με εμφανισεις να καταλαβω ειμαι 25 και ακομα να καταλαβω.

----------


## royla

εχω διαβαση οτι ανακαλυψαν των ανιχνευτη φαντασματων...οταν δηλ το μηχανημα αυτο ανακαλυψη περιεργα και ασυνηθιστα μαγνητικα κυμματα υπαρχει λενε εκει φαντασμα?δηλ παιδια εμφανιστηκε καπιο φαντασμα το ανελυσαν και ανακαλυψαν οτι εχουν περιεργα μαγνητικα κυμματα?και βγηκε το αποτελεσμα οτι αν το μηχανημα ανακαλυπτη κατι τετιο ειναι φαντασμα? χρειαζομαι αμεσα καπια απαντηση ..ευχαριστω

----------


## spirosk

τωρα που το ψαξα στο γκουγκλ έβγαλε σχετικά ένα προιόν ..πιο πολύ για γιαπωνέζικο παιχνίδι μοιάζει..
Μην διαβάζεις και μην ασχολείσαι με αυτα βρε Ρούλα..
εσύ τα παιρνεις τοις μετρητοις ενω αυτοί κανουν απλά \'\'πλάκα\'\' και την δουλεια τους...
ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ ΟΥΔΕΠΟΤΕ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΗ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑΤΩΝ.

----------


## Empneustns

ρουλα αν ηταν τοσο ευκολο να μας καταλαβουν φαντασματα θα ειμασταν ολοι ζομπι αυτη τη στιγμη.κανεις σκεψεις χωρις νοημα.θα μπορουσες να σκεφτεις για το πνευμα του παλιου σου αυτοκινητου που σε καταδιωκει αλλα τετοιο πραγμα δεν υπαρχει.παιζει το μυαλο σου μαζι σου και το ακολουθεις,κακως.θεσε τα ορια,βαλε την λογικη κατω και πορεψου βαση αυτης.αυτα που λες παραπεμπουν σε μυστικισμο κατι που δεν πιστευω πως εχεις ασχοληθει (και μη κανεις το λαθος και ασχοληθεις).ζησε μια φυσιολογικη ζωη,απαιτησε την απο τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## royla

PAIDIA EYXARISTO POLY GIA TIS SYMBOYLES SAS

----------


## royla

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ..ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ..ΔΗΛ ΑΝ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΤΝ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΛ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΦΟΒΟΣΑΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΟΣΑΣΤΑΝ ΑΝ ΕΙΧΑΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΙΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΑΣ?

----------


## Empneustns

αν σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια πως ενα πιανο θα πεσει στο κεφαλι σου ενω περπατας στην αγορα δεν θα στεναχωριοσουν;καπως ετσι ακουγεσαι,βγαλε την εμμονη απο το κεφαλακι σου,απο εσενα εξαρταται,οσο το αφηνεις μεγαλωνει μεσα σου...

----------


## royla

ΩΡΑΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ?ΑΡΧΕΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΠΤΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΣΚΕΨΗΣ...ΔΗΛ...ΟΤΑΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΦΕΝΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΗ...ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΕΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΕ ΑΔΕΙΚΑ ΝΙΩΘΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ...ΑΛΛΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΞΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ...ΜΕ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΑΤΕ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ/ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΟΥΝ...

----------


## Gothly



----------


## SILIA

ΑΠΟ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΦΟΒΙΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΑ ..ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΑΣΧΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΑΓΧΩΔΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ!!!!



Ό,τι δεν συνέβη ποτέ, είναι ότι δεν ποθήσαμε αρκετά.

----------


## λίτσα

γεια σας είμαι η λίτσα και είμαι 29 ετών διάβασα αυτό που έγραψε η ρούλα και μπορώ να πω ότι την καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. πάσχω από κατάθλιψη και πριν κάποια χρόνια είχα και κρίσεις πανικού. αυτά όλα ξεκίνησαν γιατί έχω τις ίδις φοβίες με την ρούλα. φοβάμαι τα φαντάσματα και το εξωπραγματικό. μακάρι να φοβόμουν και εγώ τα πουλιά τους πολέμους ή κάτι άλλο το οποίο πραγματικά υπάρχει. εγώ όμως εδώ και πολλά χρόνια σχεδόν από 12 ετών παλεύω με τα φαντάσματα και με κάτι άλλο που φοβάμαι ακόμα και να το πω ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε.όπως η ρούλα φοβάται το φάντασμα έτσι και εγώ φοβάμαι πως κάτι άλλο υπάρχει το οποίο σε ανύποπτο χρόνο μπορεί να το δω ή να το ακούσω.φοβάμαι ακόμα όσο αστείο και αν ακούγεται να πάω στην τουαλέτα μόνη μου όσο για το σκοτάδι ούτε λόγος πάντα υπάρχει φως στο σπίτι τέλος πάντων μην σας κουράζω άλλο ξέρω ότι όλα αυτά ακούγονται αστεία αλλά δυστυχώς γίνονται. δόξα τω Θεό βρήκα λύση κατέφυγα στο Θεό και μέσω της προσευχής έχω αρχίσει σιγά σιγά να το ξεπερνώ μόνο εκεί είναι η πραγματική θεραπεία παιδιά βέβαια παίρνω και τα φάρμακά μου αντικαταθλιπτικά και αγχολυτικά αλλά μόνο στον Θεό βρήκα την ελπίδα και το φως την πραγματική θεραπεία.

----------


## Angie

Παιδιά εγώ είμαι αρρωστοφοβική. Μην ακούσω για ασθένειες και μάλιστα σε άτομα του στενού μου κύκλου... Πάει! αυτό ήταν! αρρώστησα. Όπως δυστυχώς και αυτή τη στιγμή που σας γράφω...Έχουμε τη γιαγιά (πεθερά) με άνοια και με έχουν πιάσει κάτι κρίσεις πανικού άλλο πράγμα... Το μόνο που παρακαλάω είναι να τελειώσουν αυτές οι κρίσεις γιατί έχω και μικρό παιδί και δεν θέλω να με βλέπει έτσι...

----------


## mairh

ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΝ ΘΑΝΑΤΑΤΟ..ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΘΑΝΑΤΙΑ ΖΩΗ..ΚΑΙ ΕΙΠΑ ΔΕΝ Γ... ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ν ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΑΣ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ... ΟΜΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΝ ΩΡΑ Π ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ Τ ΧΕΡΙΑ Μ ΤΡΕΜΟΥΝ.. Κ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΜΩΣ ΠΑΓΩΜΕΝΑ...ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ Μ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ..

----------


## mairh

καλησπερα οταν πεφτω να κοιμηθω νιοθω τουσ παλμουσ μου χωρισ να εχω ταχυκαρδια.. και ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικο... το εχει νιωσει κανεισ σασ και τισ προαλλεσ ενιωσα μια πολυ μεγαλη πιεση στο στηθοσ..

----------


## mairh

εδω περα για να απαντησει καποιοσ θα πρεπει να κανεισ ταμα.. τεσπα δεν υπαρχει λογοσ να ξαναστειλω εδω μεσα καλο βραδυ

----------


## Alterego

Φιλη μου Μαιρη.....μην πας πουθενα.Ο καθενας θα μιλησει οταν το εχει αναγκη και οταν το θελει....Δεν εισαι μονη.
Μην φυγεις...

----------


## Alterego

Εχει πολλα θεματα που ειναι προς συζητηση..να δεις να διαβασεις και να γραψεις την αποψη σου..μην λυγιζεις.

----------


## Angie

> _Originally posted by mairh_
> εδω περα για να απαντησει καποιοσ θα πρεπει να κανεισ ταμα.. τεσπα δεν υπαρχει λογοσ να ξαναστειλω εδω μεσα καλο βραδυ


Μαίρη τώρα διάβασα τα μηνύματά σου. Κι εγώ φοβάμαι τον θάνατο μα πάνω από όλα φοβάμαι τις αρρώστιες. Αυτόν τον καιρό περνάω κρίσεις πανικού. Οι ταχυπαλμίες που γράφεις και το ότι αισθάνεσαι φόβο μάλλον δείχνουν ότι περνάς κι εσύ κάτι τέτοιο. Εγώ παίρνω φαρμακευτική αγωγή και με παρακολουθεί νευρολόγος. Αναζήτησες ιατρική βοήθεια; Δεν είναι εύκολο να περάσουν όλα αυτά μόνα τους δια μαγείας... Γράψε μου πως αισθάνεσαι ακριβώς και τι σκέφτεσαι

----------


## mairh

αυτη την στιγμη με επιασε δυνατοσ πονοσ στη καρδια. angie με πιανει πονοσ κ μ κοβετε η αναπνοη μ εχεισ κ εσυ πονουσ

----------


## kalex12gr

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Σημερα το πρωί ψάχνοντας για ψυχολογο στο Ιντερνετ ανακάλυψα αυτόν τον ιστότοπο και μπορώ να πω ότι χάρηκα πολύ. Επιτέλους δεν είμαι μόνος....και το κακό είναι ότι το ήξερα από πριν...
Ασχολούμαι με την νευρολογία, οπότε έχω έρθει σε στενή επάφή με όλα τα ψυχιατρικά και νευρολογικά ιδρύματα της Αθήνας και τα τελευταία χρόνια διαβάζω για νευρολογικά θέματα.
Μεγάλωσα σε μία οικογένεια με την μητέρα μου να έχει συνεχεις κρίσεις πανικού και είμαι αυτός που πάντα της κρατούσα το χέρι και της έλεγα αναπνοή και δεν είναι τίποτα...και πάντα το ξεπέρναγε...
Δεν περίμενα ποτέ όμως ότι θα χτυπήσει και την δική μου πόρτα.Πάντα ήμουν η ψυχή της παρέας, επιτυχημένος επαγγελματικά, ευτυχισμένος γενικά με την ζωή μου, με την σχέση μου με καλούς και αρκετούς φίλους.

Όλα ξεκίνησαν την περίοδο των γιορτών...κάποιες ζαλάδες, ατονία, τάση για λιποθυμία, εφίδρωση, χάσιμο της ισορροίας, τάση προς έμετο, σφίξιμο στο στομάχι, πόνοι σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία της κοιλιακής χώρας, τρέμουλο, ανησυχία, μούδιασμα που ξεκίναγε από μέσα κι ερχόταν προς τα άκρα, έντονη φοβία θανάτου, φόβος στο να είμαι μόνος σπίτι, έλλειψη ύπνου λόγω φοβίας ότι θα σταματήσει η καρδιά μου, ανορεξία λόγω φόβου εμετού, στομαχικό ίλλιγγο και υπόταση....θέλετε κι άλλα?

Στην αρχή σαν γιατρος είπα σκωλικοειδιτιδα....δεν ήταν
Μετά ηπατίτιδα......δεν ήταν
Γαστρίτιδα δεν ήταν.......
.....μετα πολλά έκανα όλες τις εξετάσεις, αίματος αξονική ούρων βιοχημικές τα πάντα.....
Από παθολογική και χειρουργική άποψη είμαι μια χαρά.....
Νόμιζα ότι κάνοντας όλες τις εξετάσεις θα μου πέρναγαν όλα...αλλά ακόμα το μυαλό μου ταλαιπωρείται... λέω δεν μπορεί αφου τα νιώθω...δεν μπορούν να βρούν τι έχω, κάτι έχω και δεν το βρίσκουν.

Τον τελευταίο μήνα έχω καταστρέψει την σχέση μου την οικογένεια μου την δουλειά μου...την ζωή μου
Γνωρίζοντας πολύ αυτόν τον χώρο πάντα ήξερα ότι η λογική απέχει από την τρέλα πολύ λίγο....αυτό φοβάμαι...ότι τρελαίνομαι...και φοβάμαι
Πήγα Παρίσι για τις γιορτές και γύρισα την επόμενη μέρα με τον φόβο ότι θα πεθάνω εκεί....
Πλέον μετά από συνεχεις κρισεις μέσα στην μέρα....έχω καταφέρει να τις περιορισω μόνο την νύχτα....το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορω να γυρίσω σπίτι βράδυ και να είμαι μόνος...παρόλο που τόσα χρόνια είμαι φανατικός εργένης.
Έιχα φέρει την μητέρα μου δύο εβδομάδες να μένει μαζί μου...και μπορώ να πω ότι ένιωθα ασφάλεια, σιγουρια....όμως χτες της είπα να φύγει γιατί πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσω...
Καθώς γύρναγα σπίτι το μούδιασμα επανήλθε μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο...να και η τάση για λιποθυμία....
έφτασα σπίτι και το άγχος και τώρα πως κοιμασαι εντόνο
ξάπλωσα στο κρεββάτι και όλα στριφογύρναγαν....για να φύγει το τρέμουλο σκεπάστικα με 2 κουβέρτες και ένα πάπλωμα....για να φύγει το μούδιασμα έπινα συνέχεια νερό...κόντευα να τρελαθώ....προσπαθούσα να πείσω τον εαυτό μου ότι στο διπλανό δωμάτιο είναι η μητέρα μου... και ότι αν φωνάξω θα με ακούσει....πως θα με ακούσει αν λιποθυμήσω....πως θα με ακούσει αν σταματήσει η καρδιά μου να χτυπά....και φαυλος κύκλος....
Το μόνο σκεύασμα που παίρνω τον τελευταίο καιρό ειναι ΒΑΛΕΡΙΑΝΑ για να κοιμάμαι το βράδυ....κι αυτό ομως δεν με πιάνει...πλέον...
Πως θα γυρίσω σπίτι πάλι απόψε....από το πρωί που ξύπνησα σκεφτόμουν ....και τώρα το βράδυ πως γυρνάμε πάλι πίσω....
....πως θα γυρίσω και πως δεν θα σκεφτώ τίποτα απλά θα κοιμηθω?

Αναζητώ απεγνωσμένα κάποιν καλό ψυχολόγο....γνωρίζω αρκετούς ψυχιάτρους αλλά θέλω για αρχή να τους αποφύγω....μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας....
ALEX

----------


## Qya

Nοσοφοβία, δόξα τω Θεώ παράπονο δεν έχω, φοβάμαι το σκοτάδι, τα φαντάσματα (κι ας έγινα 25, μερικά πράγματα είναι σταθερές αξίες) και το θάνατο. Επίσης φοβάμαι να ξυπνήσω μερικές φορές..

----------


## klajdi2

Αγοραφοβιααα  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wintertimes

Φοβαμαι τα ταξιδια  :Frown:

----------


## Dimitra23

Φοβαμαι τους χτυπους της καρδιας μου,νομιζω οτι θα σταματησει και θα πεθανω ακαριαια.Επισης φοβαμαι οτι εχω καποια σοβαρη ασθενεια(καθε εβδομαδα και καινουρια!).Ε και λιγη αγοραφοβια καμια φορα.....

----------


## deleted_member005

Φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ το θάνατο και τις αρρώστιες για μένα και γι\'αυτούς που αγαπάω.

----------


## Panito

Φοβαμαι παρα πολυ τον καρκινο.Οτι σωματικο συμπτωμα νιωθω λεω οτι ειναι καρκινος.Εχω περασει με το μυαλο μου καρκινο ορχυ,νεφρου,εντερου,πνευμο α,μελανωμα και τωρα ειμαι στο σταδιο του ογκου του εγκεφαλου.Γιατι???Γιατι εχω ενα ελαφρυ πονοκεφαλο στο δεξι μερος του κεφαλιου μου και κατι μικρομουδιασματα σε χερια και ποδια.Κι η κατασταση ειναι απελπιστικη διοτι ειμαι ακομα σιγουρος οτι κατι εχω παρολο που εχω επισκεφτει ηδη δυο νευρολογους οι οποιοι μου λενε οτι προκειται για ψυξη..Δυομηνες ψυξη γινεται?Δε γινεται...Φοβαμαι..Ααα ξεχασα να πω οτι επασχα απο ιδψ οταν ημουν 10 χρονων.Συνδεεται η ιδψ με νοσοφοβια???

----------


## luckylook

Εγω φοβαμαι πολυ τις παθησεις που εχουν να κανουν με την καρδια και τον εγκεφαλο.

----------


## kalexia

egw p[ali paidia,ayto poy fobamai einai ta mikrobia.nomizw oti pantou iparxoyn k oti 8a kollisw ati.de 3erw ti alla fobamai.fobamai na parw kati apo to patwma mias kafeterias as poyme,fobamai na piasw xeroyli koinoxrisrtis toyaletas, fobamai genika na pigainw se koinoxrtistes toyaletes k olo ayto to noiw8w katapiesi..giati den imoyn etsi k eimai ta teleytaia xronia..k me ekneyrizei giati ayto me periorizei..

----------


## paparouna

> _Originally posted by gus1973_
> Φοβάμαι να μιλήσω μπροστά σε κοινό... σε κοινό από 5-6 άτομα και πάνω, μην φανταστείτε κανά γεμάτο αμφιθέατρο  ... έχω κοινωνική φοβία... 
> 
> Φοβάμαι και αγχώνομαι όταν πρέπει να γνωρίσω μια νέα κατάσταση. Όταν πρέπει να γνωρίσω έναν νέο άτομο, όταν πρέπει να επισκεφτώ ένα νέο μέρος...
> 
> Φοβάμαι ότι το άγχος μου, κάποια στιγμή θα μου δημιουργήσει σοβαρά παθολογικά προβλήματα τα οποία θα είναι μη αναστρέψιμα...
> 
> 
> Φοβόμουν ότι θα τρελαθώ, ότι θα φτάσω στην ψύχωση και στη σχιζοφρένεια... τα ξεπέρασα με τη γνώση, την οποία απέκτησα μετά από επίσκεψη σε ειδικό και γενικά μετά από εκμυστηρεύσεις σχετικά με το συγκεκριμένο φόβο.


Μόλις διάβασα το πρόβλημά σου ένιωσα σαν να τα έχω γράψει εγώ όλα αυτά ή μάλλον σχεδόν όλα αυτά. Δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ ότι θα τρελαθώ ούτε έχω ποτέ επισκεφτεί ειδικό αλλά όσα άλλα αναφέρεις τα αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ! Θα προσθέσω και κάτι ακόμα...φοβάμαι τα ταξίδια. Συγκεκριμένα τα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς, όχι όμως όλα. Για παράδειγμα δεν μπορώ τα λεωφορεία και τα αυτοκίνητα που οδηγούν άτομα που δεν νιώθω απόλυτα άνετα μαζί τους, ώστε να τους πω να σταματήσουν όταν εγώ θελήσω. Δηλαδή, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω ότι εξαρτάται από κάποιον άλλο το πότε εγώ θα κατέβω από ένα μεταφορικό μέσο ή το πότε εγώ θα μπορέσω να φύγω από ένα μαγαζί...αν δεν έχω πάει με το δικό μου αμάξι! Μπορεί να σας φαίνονται τρελά όλα αυτά. Αλλά όλα αυτά τα άγχη που με πιάνουν συχνά με απομακρύνουν από διάφορα άτομα, εξόδους, ταξίδια και εκδηλώσεις. Προσπαθώ να πηγαίνω σε όσα περισσότερα μπορώ μήπως και το ξεπεράσω. Πιστεύω όμως ότι όσο περνούν τα χρόνια τόσο πιο έντονο γίνεται. Στο σχολείο δεν είχα τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα. Είμαι πάντως σίγουρη ότι δεν είναι κάτι παθολογικό αλλά κάτι που αφορά αποκλειστικά και μόνο το μυαλό μου!! Όταν πάω διακοπές σε κάποιο νησί ανησυχώ ότι κάτι θα πάθω εκεί και δεν θα μπορέσουν έγκαιρα να με μεταφέρουν στην Αθήνα ή ότι θα πεθάνω στο καράβι. Επιπλέον κάπου διάβασα εδώ ότι κάποιοι δεν μπορούν να ακούν την καρδιά τους. Γέλασα, γιατί...μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα ότι μόνο σε μένα συμβαίνει αυτό. Απλά όποτε τυχαίνει και την ακούω πιστεύω ότι θα σταματήσει αλλάζω θέση και μόλις δεν την ακούω πια ηρεμώ...γενικότερα δεν με πιάνει πανικός με αυτό απλά δεν μπορώ να την ακούω...ούτε την δική μου αλλά ούτε και κάποιου ατόμου που αγαπώ. 
Αυτάάάάά! Συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα...απλά μόλις βρήκα αυτό το forum θέλησα και εγώ να γράψω κάτι. Γενικότερα δεν μοιράζομαι όλα αυτά με άτομα που γνωρίζω γιατί ανησυχώ ότι θα με περάσουν για εντελώς \"κουλό\" άτομο! :-) Δοκίμασα να μιλήσω στον αδερφό μου και στην μητέρα μου αλλά και οι 2 γέλασαν και το αντιμετώπισαν με χιούμορ...προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνουν πόσο κακό μου κάνει αυτή η κατάσταση.

Παρολαυτά την Δευτέρα φεύγω διακοπές για 1 εβδομάδα!! Τίποτα δεν μπορεί να τις χαλάσει...δεν θα αφήσω όλα αυτά να καταστρέψουν τις διακοπούλες μου. Για κάποιο λόγο νιώθω κάπως καλύτερα τώρα που διάβασα μερικά από τα μηνύματα σας...απλά δεν νιώθω τόσο μόνη πια!

----------


## Dimitris1979

Φοβάμαι πως αυτό το καλοκαίρι δε θα βρώ κοπέλα για να ξεχειμωνιάσω...ΤΑ ΙΣΟΠΕΔΩΣΑ ΟΛΑ;;;χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## aretiva

Φοβάμαι...τον εαυτό μου...

----------


## sunset

Μόλις διάβασα το πρόβλημά σου ένιωσα σαν να τα έχω γράψει εγώ όλα αυτά ή μάλλον σχεδόν όλα αυτά. Δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ ότι θα τρελαθώ ούτε έχω ποτέ επισκεφτεί ειδικό αλλά όσα άλλα αναφέρεις τα αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ! Θα προσθέσω και κάτι ακόμα...φοβάμαι τα ταξίδια. Συγκεκριμένα τα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς, όχι όμως όλα. Για παράδειγμα δεν μπορώ τα λεωφορεία και τα αυτοκίνητα που οδηγούν άτομα που δεν νιώθω απόλυτα άνετα μαζί τους, ώστε να τους πω να σταματήσουν όταν εγώ θελήσω. Δηλαδή, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω ότι εξαρτάται από κάποιον άλλο το πότε εγώ θα κατέβω από ένα μεταφορικό μέσο ή το πότε εγώ θα μπορέσω να φύγω από ένα μαγαζί...αν δεν έχω πάει με το δικό μου αμάξι! Μπορεί να σας φαίνονται τρελά όλα αυτά. Αλλά όλα αυτά τα άγχη που με πιάνουν συχνά με απομακρύνουν από διάφορα άτομα, εξόδους, ταξίδια και εκδηλώσεις. Προσπαθώ να πηγαίνω σε όσα περισσότερα μπορώ μήπως και το ξεπεράσω. Πιστεύω όμως ότι όσο περνούν τα χρόνια τόσο πιο έντονο γίνεται. Στο σχολείο δεν είχα τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα. Είμαι πάντως σίγουρη ότι δεν είναι κάτι παθολογικό αλλά κάτι που αφορά αποκλειστικά και μόνο το μυαλό μου!! Όταν πάω διακοπές σε κάποιο νησί ανησυχώ ότι κάτι θα πάθω εκεί και δεν θα μπορέσουν έγκαιρα να με μεταφέρουν στην Αθήνα ή ότι θα πεθάνω στο καράβι. Επιπλέον κάπου διάβασα εδώ ότι κάποιοι δεν μπορούν να ακούν την καρδιά τους. Γέλασα, γιατί...μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα ότι μόνο σε μένα συμβαίνει αυτό. Απλά όποτε τυχαίνει και την ακούω πιστεύω ότι θα σταματήσει αλλάζω θέση και μόλις δεν την ακούω πια ηρεμώ...γενικότερα δεν με πιάνει πανικός με αυτό απλά δεν μπορώ να την ακούω...ούτε την δική μου αλλά ούτε και κάποιου ατόμου που αγαπώ. 
Αυτάάάάά! Συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα...απλά μόλις βρήκα αυτό το forum θέλησα και εγώ να γράψω κάτι. Γενικότερα δεν μοιράζομαι όλα αυτά με άτομα που γνωρίζω γιατί ανησυχώ ότι θα με περάσουν για εντελώς \"κουλό\" άτομο! :-) Δοκίμασα να μιλήσω στον αδερφό μου και στην μητέρα μου αλλά και οι 2 γέλασαν και το αντιμετώπισαν με χιούμορ...προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνουν πόσο κακό μου κάνει αυτή η κατάσταση.


εγω εχω φοβια με καρδιολογικα προβληματα ενω δε εχω τιποτα πηγα σ ε παθολογο προχτες και αυτο που ειπες ακριβως τωρα να ξερω οτι δεν μπορω να σταματησω σε καραβι αεροοπλανο και ολα αυτα πως περναει ρε παιδια δεν μπορω να μην μπαινω σ ελεωφορεια αγοραφοβια ειναι?αφου καμια φορα παω σ εμερη με κοσμο

----------


## sunset

αμα καποιος δεν τα περασει απλα δεν τα καταλαβαινει και με εκενυριζει οταν πχ σου λενε εεε δεν εχεις κατι σωματικο τοτε μην σκας δε ξερουν ομως ποσο ασχημο ειναι

----------


## σέϊτα

ειχα φθασει στο σημειο να πω μηπως ειναι καλυτερα εκεινος που εχει καρκινο ;

φανταστειτε που βρισκομουνα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

τωρα που το σκεπτομαι λεω ΕΛΕΟΣ , τι απελπισια ηταν αυτη; 
μην βιαζεσθε, ακομη περιμενω να δω φως.

----------


## kyriakos

εμενα παλι η δικια μ η φοβια ειναι λιγο χαζη.φοβαμαι οταν σχεδιαζω να κανω κατι και φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα γινει ...πραγματικα το φοβαμαι αρκετα,αλλα δεν εχω καποιου αλλου ειδους φοβια...

----------


## sunset

Φοβάμαι πως αυτό το καλοκαίρι δε θα βρώ κοπέλα για να ξεχειμωνιάσω...ΤΑ ΙΣΟΠΕΔΩΣΑ ΟΛΑ;;;χαχαχαχαχαχαχα 

μαλλον!λοοολ δεν παιζεαι βρε!

----------


## kalexia

telika paparouna diakopes pws perases?ta kataferes?
na soy pw tin ali8eia,egw exw problima me mikrobia,to 3eroyn kapoioi dikoi moy alla distixws de mporoyn oloi na katalaboyn.k apo toys dikoys moy,oi aderfes moy gia apradeigma,to exoyn parei ligo sto asteio.k etsi den to polisizitaw.pantws na 3ereis,kane kati na to antimetwpiseis giati oso to afineis toso to xeirotero.egw 3ekinisa apo to na me enoxlei 1 pragma oson afora ta mikrobia k e3aplw8ike pantoy.twra to antimetwpizw me ti boi8eia eidikoy k xwris farmaka k exei apotelesmata.oxi trela poy na leitoyrgw san fisiologiki alla eida arketa megali allagi k fisika kaliteri poiotita zwis.min to afiseis!

----------


## .lola.

οι φοβιες μου δεν εχουν τελειωμό απο που να ξεκινήσω , σχεδόν ολη μερα ζαλη, ελαφρυς πονοκεφαλος,γαστρεντερικε  διαταραχες ,αρυθμιες ,φοβος οταν ειμαι μονη στο σπιτι μην παθω κατι,φοβος εξω απο το σπιτι σε καφε η οπουδηποτε εχει πολυ κοσμο νομιζω θα λιποθυμισω , φοβος να ανεβω ανυφορες και σκαλες ( μην αυξησω τους παλμους μου και παθω τιποτα ) κτλ ΕΛΕΟΣ με εχω βαρεθει και εγω η ιδια !!

----------


## giota

Σκέφτηκες να κάνεις κάτι για όλα αυτά;Νομίζω πως πρέπει να ζητήσεις βοήθεια απο ειδικό και θα δεις πόσο θα σε βοηθήσει.Το θέμα είναι να έχουμε και ποιότητα ζωής το να κάθεσαι να υποφέρεις είναι άδικο την στιγμή που μπορείς να καταπολεμήσεις όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα

----------


## .lola.

η ποιοτητα ζωης ειναι που με κανει καθε φορα να το παλευω μονη μου θελω πολυ να ζω φυσιολογικα οσο δε φανταζεσε ομως εχω και φαρμακοφοβια με αποτελεσμα καθε φορα που ο παθολογος η ο καρδιολογος μου εγραφαν καποιο ηρεμιστικο εγω φυσικα δεν το επερνα ! ουτε ντεπον δεν πινω δυστυχώς μονο τα φαρμακα του θυρεοειδη γιατι δεν γινετε αλιως . δεν το θελω αλλα συμβαινει .κοντεψα να πεσω σε κομα απο το θυρεοειδη

----------


## giota

Και σε ποιόν αρέσει να πίνει φάρμακα;όταν κρίνει ο γιατρός ότι πρέπει να κάνεις θεραπεία θα αφήσεις κατά μέρος τις φοβίες δηλαδή ήταν προτιμότερο να πέσεις σε κόμα απο τον θυρεοειδή;Εαν εγώ δεν έπαιρνα με την κατάθλιψη που έπαθα αλλοίμονό μου.Κάνω 3 μήνες θεραπεία και τα βλέπω όλα διαφορετικά.Μπορείς να κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεια εγώ κάνω και τα δυο δεν μπορώ να ζώ μες στην μαυρίλα την απαισιοδοξία τις αϋπνίες και στην μόνιμη θλίψη.Οι περισσότεροι απο εδώ κάνουμε θεραπεία καλά θα κάνεις να πας σε γιατρό και να ξεκινήσεις το συντομότερο.

----------


## .lola.

ειμαι σιγουρη δεν θα τα καταφερω ειχα προσπαθησει και πολυ παλια μου εδωσε κατι χαπια με αναγκασα να μην διαβασω τις παρενεργειες πηρα 2-3 και αρχισα να εχω ποιο περιεργα συμπτωματα απο αυτα που ειχα μεχρι που ετρεχαν τα σαλια μου εκει που καθομουν !! ε αυτο ηταν τα πεταξα .η θεραπεια για να σε βοηθησει πρεπει να την πιστεψεις οταν την αμφισβητεις εσυ ο ιδιος δεν θα λειτουργησει

----------


## giota

Γιατί είσαι τόσο σίγουρη ότι δεν θα βοηθήσει;Αν διαβάσεις τις παρενέργειες της ασπιρίνης θα δείς πόσα λέει.Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν θα πάρεις όταν χρειαστεί;Δεν γέρω σε ποιον γιατρό πήγες αλλά δεν νομίζω να τρέχουν τα σάλια σε κανέναν.πορεί να σου έδωσε πολύ ισχυρά φάρμακα ή κάτι που δεν σου ταίριαζε εμείς μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε να σου δώσουμε ορισμένους γιατρούς και επιλέγεις

----------


## melene

fovamai ta taksidia,fovamai mhn pathw krish panikou,fovamai oti gernaw,fovamai oti tha mou dhmioiurgithoun kai alles fovies(fovofovia),fovamai tis akrides,fovamai to mellon,fovamai emena......ti na kanw??

----------


## giota

Οτι κάνουμε όλοι ζητάμε βοήθεια.Πολλοί αντιμετωπίζουν τους ίδιους φόβους αλλά κάνουν κάτι γι\'αυτό

----------

